# Teufel Concept E Magnum vs. Concept E ... Unterschiede?



## Da_Frank (21. April 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

da ich mir die Tage schon eine neue Soundkarte gekauft hab (X-FI Elite Pro) soll nun auch ein neues Soundsystem her. Da mich das Teufel Concept E billiger kommen würde als das Magnum wollte ich mal fragen wo die Unterschiede zwischen diesen beiden Teufel Systemen liegen ?

Vielen Dank im vorraus.


----------



## Mad (21. April 2009)

Hi,

Das Concept E hat meiner Erfahrung nach weniger Power als die "Magnum Power Edition". Die Endstufe schaltet sich auch bei der PE nicht so schnell ab als bei der "normalen" Version, welche Du aber nicht mehr neu kaufen kannst soweit ich weiß.
Persönlich kann ich leider nur über das Concept E PE sprechen da ich dieses habe. Einen Vergleich kann ich leider nicht ziehen!


----------



## Da_Frank (21. April 2009)

Hat jemand hier das Concept E und kann berichten?


----------



## Overlocked (21. April 2009)

Centax hatte das Concept E einmal... glaube. Ansonsten Sind die Unterschiede im Subwoofer, und am Center festzustellen. Subwoofer ist einen Tick besser und größer und das ganze ist qualitativer.


----------



## Da_Frank (21. April 2009)

Solangs nur nen Tick besser ist, ist es mir den Aufpreis von 70 Euro nicht wert.


----------



## Uziflator (21. April 2009)

Ich glaub ihr sprecht von verschiedenen Concept E´s, richtig?!

Ich mein "Da_Frank" meint das E300 und "Overlocked" das Ur Concept E, liege ich das richtig?


----------



## Da_Frank (21. April 2009)

Nein ich meine das alte Concept E, das hier http://www.nilz-online.de/casemoddingpalace/Testberichte/teufelconcepte/DSCF0005.JPG


----------



## Apokalypsos (21. April 2009)

Der Unterschied ist nicht zu unterschätzen. Beim PE hast du einen doppelt so großen Center, die Verarbeitung ist besser, der Woofer ist bedeutend potenter. Zudem sind die Standfüße des Subs bei PE verbessert worden.
Wenn du allerdings das alte Concept E gebraucht um die 100€ bekommst, warum nicht.
Derzeit würde ich sowieso das Concept F für 179 € holen solange es noch im Angebot ist.


----------



## Da_Frank (21. April 2009)

Das Concept F schaut echt super aus, ist das besser als das Teufel Concept E Magnum PE ?
Kannst du mir das Teufel F mal auf der Teufel HP zeigen?


----------



## Witcher (21. April 2009)

Hir mal ein Link zum concept f Link


----------



## Da_Frank (21. April 2009)

Hmm... ist das Teufel F jetzt besser als das Teufel Concept E Magnum PE oder nicht?


----------



## Witcher (21. April 2009)

Wie mans sieht ich selber habe Auch das E Magnum PE und bin voll zufreiden damit. das F is auch nicht schlecht ich hab halt bloß von vielen leuten schon gehört das die es mehrfach zurückschicken mussten weil irgentetwas defekt war.


----------



## > Devil-X < (21. April 2009)

Das CEMPE ist bei Teufel als B-Ware für 159 € im Angebot, zugreifen


----------



## Witcher (21. April 2009)

Das wird meins sein denke ich mal ( Mein altes).


----------



## Witcher (21. April 2009)

das CEMPE steht aber für 169 € drin als B-Ware


----------



## Overlocked (21. April 2009)

Ja, das Concept F ist besser, wenn auch nur etwas aber es ist so, alleine schon wegen der besseren Anschlussmöglichkeiten würde ich es kaufenn.​


----------



## Da_Frank (21. April 2009)

Jetzt mal ne dumme frage, aber die Teufel Subwoofer sind doch meist recht stark ne?
Beim CEM PE ists ja Downfire, also kein Problem, aber beim Concept F geht der Sub zur seite, fälle es da nicht um wenn man es sehr hoch aufdreht ? ^^


----------



## Witcher (21. April 2009)

Ne der fällt bestimmt nicht um. Die subwoofer sind schon so konstruiert das das nichts kaputt geht wenn man mal mehr aufdreht, was du aber sowieso nicht machen musst mit meinem CEMPE bei 50 % bass aufgedreht vibrieren meine fenster.


----------



## Da_Frank (21. April 2009)

Kann mir aber sehr schwer vorstellen das das Concept F mit einem Side-Sub stärker sein soll als der Downfire Bass vom CEM PE?


----------



## Da_Frank (21. April 2009)

Könnt ihr mir sagen ob das was taugt: Magnat Monitor 990 Set *buche*: Amazon.de: Elektronik

Danke


----------



## Overlocked (22. April 2009)

Jaein, da wäre ich lieber beim Teufel, da du dann bei den Boxen einen Verstärker brauchst. UND NEIN der Sub vom Concept F ist genauso wie der vom CEMPE mit dem Downfire Prinzip gebaut. Den Bass wirst du wohl kaum ausnutzen können, mit dem was verträglich ist, bin ich an die 70 Watt herangekommen^^ 450 Watt ist sehr viel, die nicht unbedingt Gesundheit fördernd sind.


----------



## Apokalypsos (22. April 2009)

Hm. Beim Concept F kommen nochmal 20 Öcken für das Kabelset dazu, macht also auch wieder 199 €. Cencept E PE unf F sind sich sehr ähnlich, das F hat zusätzliche Eingänge, kannst also z.B. noch nen DVD-Player anschließen.
Downfire sind sie beide, ich hoffe, unter dir wohnt keiner. Die Dame unter mir ist Gott sei DAnk schwerhörig....


----------



## Overlocked (22. April 2009)

So arg ist das auch  nicht, wenn man einen anständigen Betonboden hat, dann dringt fast nichts nach unten. Bei mir ist eher die Tür das Problem...


----------



## Da_Frank (22. April 2009)

Ich bin noch Schüler, also würden sich höchstens meine Eltern beschweren 

Da ich aber im Dachboden lebe und der Boden sehr dick ist, kann ich schon sehr ordentlich aufdrehen, meine alte Anlage fand ich auf max noch nicht laut, und die hatte 60 Watt.
Wie gesagt, mein Zimmer hat 72qm, also darfs schon ne ordentliche Anlage sein.
Ich werde heut Abend hier berichten, wie sich das Teufel Concept E Magnum PE beim Kumpel
anhört, werde heute probehören.


----------



## Overlocked (22. April 2009)

Gut, aber du musst bedenken, das 70 Watt für das gesamte System höllisch sind^^ bei dieser Lautstärke hat bein Kalender an der Wand gewackelt.


----------



## Apokalypsos (22. April 2009)

Bei mir ists ein seeeehr altes Haus mit sog. Fehlböden (Holz, Lehm, Strohmatten, kein Witz)
Da bröckelt schon mal der Putz wenn ich voll aufdrehe....


----------



## Overlocked (22. April 2009)

Das ist die Decke über mir, absolut untauglich...


----------



## Da_Frank (22. April 2009)

in 1 1/4 stunden is probehöhren


----------



## Da_Frank (22. April 2009)

So war gerade probehören beim Teufel Concept E Magnum PE und ich muss sagen... WOOOOOOW !

Der Subwoofer ist um einiges größer als er auf den Bildern ausschaut und der Sound hört sich einfach hammer geil an, kein vergleich zu meinen billig boxen !
Mein Kumpel hat zwar "nur" eine bilige XFI, aber der Bass und die Soundqualität sind einfach für mich wahnsinn. Er hat es allerdings in einem kleinen Zimmer aufgebaut, 3x5 Meter, und der Bass war schon krass, aber er konnte das System auf max aufdrehen, alles war verzerrt, schon richtig laut aber ob das für mein 8x9 Meter Zimmer reicht?? Ich weis nicht. Auf max ist es mir eigentlich noch zu leise, und wenn ich noch einen Verstärker dranhängen würde, gehts vielleicht wegen überbelastung kaputt.

so genug geschrieben, jetzt seit wieder ihr dran


----------



## > Devil-X < (22. April 2009)

Also für 72 m² reicht das CEMPE nach meinem Ermessen net aus, da sollte es schon ein dediziertes System mit Verstärker sein. Wenn du allerdings nur den schreibtisch beschallen willst, reichts natürlich 

PS: Mal von mir ein kleines kommentar: Der sub vom Motiv 6, den konnte man 2 stockwerke tiefer im keller vibrieren spüren


----------



## Da_Frank (22. April 2009)

Das Motion 6 ist dann aber etwas zu teuer für mich 

Lohnt es sich für mich also nicht das Teufel zu kaufen? Würde schon gerne mein ganzes Zimmer kräftig beschallen. Gibts ein System für unter 250, das meinen anforderungen gerecht wird?


----------



## Overlocked (22. April 2009)

Das Concept F, ansonsten gibt es da nicht im aktiven Bereich, vor allem drüber nichts unter 250€. Das geht schon, richtig hinstellen, nur das nötigste beschallen und dann hast du deinen Sound.


----------



## Da_Frank (22. April 2009)

Das Teufel Concept E Magnum PE hat doch genau die gleichen Leistungsangaben wie das Concept F?
Welches i nu besser^^


----------



## Overlocked (22. April 2009)

Das Concept F, nicht die Leistung entscheidet, sondern der Klang. Die Satelliten des Concept F sind mit der sogenannten Bandpasstechnik ausgestattet, diese bringen einen klanglich wertvolleren Ton an das Ohr.


----------



## Da_Frank (22. April 2009)

Das concept F kostet neu bei Teufel ja 179 Euro. Das Magnum ja 199 Euro.
Also ist das concept F, seis klanglich oder basslich^^ besser? Sorry, aber kann mir nicht vorstellen das ein Subwoofer der zur Seite rausgeht genauso stark sein kann wie ein Downfire. Ich würde definitiv das System mit dem stärkeren Bass nehmen...

Beim concept F muss ich die Kabel aber selber kaufen oder?

Edit: Arr Concept F ist ja das mit Downfire ... das Concept F gefällt mir wirklich super, und kostet ja auch nur 179... Sind die kabel da dabei?
       Und ist der Bass des CEM oder F stärker ?


----------



## > Devil-X < (22. April 2009)

Ich stimm Overlocked zu, Das Concept F ist die bessere Wahl, wenn man denn die Entscheidung hat. Das Concept F ist in Relation zum Preis zwar teuerer (beim Cempe sind alle Kabel dabei), trotz des besseren klangs, aber du musst entscheiden b dir eine Nuance Klang mehr wert ist als der günstigere Preis


----------



## Da_Frank (22. April 2009)

Auf jeden fall der besser klang, hab übrigens wie shcon erwähnt 250 euro zur verfügung. Also ist das beste für mich das concept F mit kabelsatz? wie lang gilt eigentlich noch die "auktion" von teufel, das sie das concept f für 179 anbieten?


----------



## KoRsE (22. April 2009)

Schwer zu sagen, auf der Teufel HP hab ich  dazu nichts gefunden... Kann aber sein, dass es ab 1.Mai wieder teurer ist. Wenn ich die 200 Tacken gerade über hätte, würde ich mir auch das Concept F für mein Wohnzimmer holen (Hab das alte Concept E Magnum ohne PE mit 370 Watt) schon 3 1/2 Jahre und hatte bis jetzt noch keine Probleme... Und in meiner jetzigen Wohnung kann ich sowieso nich so aufdrehen weil Altbau sehr schalldurchlässig ist...

MfG


----------



## Apokalypsos (23. April 2009)

250 Öcken hast du? Hmmmmm, das wäre ja schon fast ein E300.... 

Zum Thema Downfire nochmal, wenn du, so wie ich, einen alten Holzboden hast, bringt dir das nicht viel. Der Boden schluckt einfach sehr viel. Da wäre ein normaler Sub besser, zumal der auch "klarer" ist.


----------



## Da_Frank (23. April 2009)

Kla hab ich Holzboden, Laminat halt. Was hat der mit dem Bass zu tun? Und welches Set sollte ich deiner Meinung nach bei Holzboden nehmen?


----------



## Apokalypsos (23. April 2009)

Es kommt jetzt eher drauf an, was unter dem Laminat ist. Wenns ne stabile Betondecke ist, ist Downfire super. Wenns ein älteres Haus ist, sind oft nur Holzböden verbaut. Wenn dem der Fall ist solltest du evtl. über ein E300 nachdenken...

Siehe dazu:

Subwoofer FAQ


----------



## Da_Frank (23. April 2009)

Hat das E300 nen stärkeren Bass oder wieso?


----------



## Da_Frank (23. April 2009)

Wie sieht es eigentlich mit dem Concept M aus, würde auch noch gerade so für mich von Preis her passen.

Heimkino-Set Concept M von Lautsprecher Teufel


----------



## Overlocked (23. April 2009)

Das ist PASSIV (teilaktiv) und wie oft soll ich es noch sagen, das Concept F ist auch EIN DOWNFIRE basierendes System. Ich weiß nicht wo du den Mist mit "Bass zur Seite" her hast, wenn dann nennt man sowas Frontfire, das aber in der Qualität wesentlich besser als Downfire ist!


----------



## Da_Frank (23. April 2009)

Ne ich hatte die Teufel concept E Serie mit F verwechselt, sorry.


----------



## Apokalypsos (23. April 2009)

Also fürs Concept M brächtest du noch nen AV-Receiver, da bist schnell bei 500 € in Summe.

Nochmal zum Unterscheid Frontfire und Downfire:

Downfire überträgt einen Großteil des Basses über die Gebäudestruktur, sprich: Der Boden vibirert und du nimmst den Bass körperlich wahr (dein Hintern vibriert quasi mit! )
Damit das gut funktioniert, sollte dein Boden massiv sein => Betondecke i.v. mit Kacheln ist ideal. Teppichboden auf ner Holzdecke dämpft hingegen sehr stark.

Bei Frontfire wird der Bass größtenteils als Schalldruck durch die Luft übertragen, bei den neuen Teufel-Set (z.B. E300) wird diese Technologie benutzt. Und ja, das E300 hat die Membran aus Platzgründen an der Seite, nennt sich trotzdem Frontfire und funktioniert auch nach dem gleichen Prinzip.
Frontfire ist unabhängig von der Gebäudestruktur, der Bass ist mehr hör- als spürbar, was aber ihn aber nicht schlechter macht. Er ist weniger aufdringlich und präziser.


----------



## Da_Frank (23. April 2009)

Also ist wenn ich im Dachboden mit Holzboden wohn, ein Frontfire Woofer besser für mich?


----------



## Da_Frank (23. April 2009)

Aber was ist jetzt mit dem Teufel Concept M ? Das gefällt mir halt eindeutig besser, da es keine Brüllwürfel sondern richtige Lautsprecher sind.


----------



## > Devil-X < (23. April 2009)

Da_Frank schrieb:


> Aber was ist jetzt mit dem Teufel Concept M ? Das gefällt mir halt eindeutig besser, da es keine Brüllwürfel sondern richtige Lautsprecher sind.



Da brauchst du einen Receiver oder Verstärker, ohne dem entlockst du dem baby-set keinen Ton. Das Concept F ist die bessere wahl, wenn du unsere Vorschläge net akzeptieren wills, ist das deine Sache


----------



## Da_Frank (23. April 2009)

Hmm nja.. mein Dad hat bestimmt nen Receiver übrig... Ich kann das Set eh erst gegen Montsende kaufen, wenn das Concept F dann wieder auf 229 Euro hochgeht, sieht alles schon wieder ganz anders aus.


----------



## Apokalypsos (24. April 2009)

Du brauchst nen A/V-Receiver. Ich kann mir kaum vorstellen, das man sowas einfach übrig hat....


----------



## Da_Frank (24. April 2009)

Hab nen A/V Receiver von Pioneer, aber leider pro Leitung nur 50 Watt, ist ein 7.1 Gerät.


----------



## Overlocked (24. April 2009)

Das reicht locker.


----------



## Da_Frank (24. April 2009)

Eben... da ich bereits einen Receiver habe, wollte ich halt Fragen ob das Teufel Concept M nicht besser ist als das Concept E Magnum oder concept F ? Fast am wichtigsten ist mir die Leistung des Subwoofers.


----------



## Overlocked (24. April 2009)

Wenn das deine einzigen Sorgen sind, ist das Concept M schwächer in der Leistung, also der Subwoofer. Allerdings finde ich es Schwachsinn ein System nur nach dem Subwoofer nach zu kaufen, der reine Bass nützt dir auch nichts, du sitzt da und hörst Musik und der Bass übertönt alles. Das kann nicht der Sinn der Sache sein.


----------



## > Devil-X < (24. April 2009)

Das Concept M ist ein Kindergartensystem, entweder du kaufst dir ein vollaktives set, oder du sparst für ein größeres Set, wie z.B. das Theater 1. Ansonsten bleibt das Concept F eine Empfehlung wert.


----------



## Da_Frank (24. April 2009)

Ich werde mal schauen ob das Concept F nach dem 1. Mai noch bei 179 steht, wenn ja werde ich mir dieses hohlen.

Danke an alle die mitgeholfen haben


----------



## rocc (25. April 2009)

Ich hab das CEMPE und bin voll zufrieden.
Was willst du eigentlich mit dem Teil machen. Musik hören, Filme kucken oder Spiele spielen??
Kann mir wer sagen was er will aber Downfire ist ganz klar für Filme besser(für Musik würde ich auch eher Frontfire nehmen).

Puuh, gut das ich mir vor knapp einem Jahr das CEMPE gekauft hab. Da war es neu für 159€ drin.
Welches Concept E? Die Überschrift ist verwirrend!
Musst ja, wie schon gesagt, zum Concept F nochh 20€ für Kabel hinzurechnen.

Concept M: hmmm....wenn der Receiver da ist und der den boxen genug Saft gibt dann gerne.
Würde mich aber vom Design her eher dagegen entscheiden(sry wenn dus gut findest aber ist halt geschmackssache).


----------



## Da_Frank (25. April 2009)

Sicher, dass das Teufel CEM PE für einen 72qm großen Raum ausreicht? Mit Holzboden, also schluckt der Boden schon mal viel, wie schon geschrieben wurde. Für das Concept F 20 Euro für Kabel draufzulegen ist doch gar kein Problem, weil es dann gleich teuer mit dem CEM ist, allerdings würde ich nicht die Kabel von Teufel kaufen, sondern mit Kabel vom Nachbarn mit 2,5 Durchschnitt hohlen, da 30 Meter für mein Zimmer dann auch zu wenig wären. Wie gesagt, wenn das Concept F nach Monatsende noch bei dem Preis ist, werde ich es mir warscheinlich hohlen, falls Ihr aber noch bessere Einfälle habt, natürlich posten


----------



## Overlocked (25. April 2009)

Ich finde ihn zufriedenstellend, habe auch so einen Holzboden, aber bitte.


----------



## JunkMastahFlash (25. April 2009)

> Sicher, dass das Teufel CEM PE für einen 72qm großen Raum ausreicht



Bei 72qm wirst du auch mit einem Concept F nicht wirklich glücklich.

Die Teufel Empfehlungen für Zimmer in dieser Größe gehen ab den Theater Hybrid Systemen los.

Für vollen Klang würde ich lieber noch mal für zwei Monate einen Minijob suchen und dann voll zuschlagen.

So hast du nichts halbes und nichts ganzes.

Mfg


----------



## Overlocked (25. April 2009)

Bitte, wie oft noch, das Zeug hat Reserven, das System kriegt das, aber vl. sollte er nachdenken nur das wichtigste zu beschallen^^


----------



## »EraZeR« (25. April 2009)

Du hast einen 72 qm großen Raum den du beschallen willst? Dann wirst du bei Teufel schon so um die 1000 Euro ausgeben müssen. 
Selbst dieses Heimkino-Set Theater 5: Hybrid-Standboxen von Lautsprecher Teufel System ist für 70 qm geeignet, obwohl es so viel kostet!


----------



## Da_Frank (25. April 2009)

72 hört sich so viel an, 8x9 find ich klingt besser 

Aber ein 8x9 Meter großes Zimmer würde jedes System schaffen, muss ja nicht gleich "beschallen" aber sollte schon anständig laut sein.

Hab jetzt zum testen mal die 5 Manat Lautsprecher vom Dad in meinem Zimmer aufgebaut und an den Pioneer VSX-804RDS Receiver gehängt, allerdings höre ich entweder die 3 Front Speaker oder die 2 Rear Speaker, je nach Einstellung. Ich kriege aber nicht alle 5 Lautsprecher gleichzeitig zum laufen, wäre super klasse wenn einer dafür ne Antwort parat hätte.


----------



## Overlocked (25. April 2009)

Spiele eine DVD ab


----------



## Da_Frank (25. April 2009)

Hat ja damit nix zu tun aber ok, habs gemacht 

Ich geh halt nur per 2x Chinch in den Receiver, aber ich kann nur entweder die vorderen boxen ODER die hinteren ansteuern?


----------



## Overlocked (25. April 2009)

Zwei Cinch sollten reichen, geh aber mal über digital raus. UND es hat sehr viel damit zu tun^^


----------



## Da_Frank (25. April 2009)

Wo digital? Und was hasts damit zu tun obs über Stereo Musik oder ne DVD wiedergibt? Wenn ich ihn als 5.1 angesteckt hätte, dann würd ich dir recht geben, da 5 lautsprecher nur in filmen angesprochen werden, da bei musik ohne upmix nur 2 bedient werden.


----------



## Overlocked (26. April 2009)

Digital, das Ding wird wohl einen Coax oder Opti Ausgang haben?! Und, über Cinch sollte normalerweise alles angesprochen werden, da ich aber nicht weiß was du da zusammengesteckt hast, kann ich dir nicht präziser antworten. Was hast überhaupt mit Cinch verbunden- AV-PC, AV-Speaker?


----------



## Da_Frank (26. April 2009)

PC Klinke --> 2xChinch in Receiver = AV Receiver.


----------



## Overlocked (26. April 2009)

Dann ist es klar, dass es nicht geht^^ Du brauchst ein Klinke->Cinch für Vorne, Hinten und Sub/Center.


----------



## Da_Frank (26. April 2009)

also ist nichts kaputt?? Puu bin ich schonmal erleichtert.

Kannst du mir mal genau sagen wie ich das jetzt machen soll? Mein Vater hat bestimmt Kabel für alles  Aber weis halt nicht was ich anders machen sollte.


----------



## Overlocked (26. April 2009)

Digital anbinden


----------



## Da_Frank (26. April 2009)

Helf mir doch mal auf die Sprünge, wo an der Soundkarte welche Kabel anschließen? Bin noch nicht so der Profi auf dem Gebiet, also bitte seeeeehr detailiert


----------



## Da_Frank (26. April 2009)

Hier mal ein Bild von meinen Anschlüssen:

http://saved.im/mta5nzi0ewhh/pioneer.jpg


----------



## junglekid (26. April 2009)

Sind das alle Anschlüsse beim Receiver? Falls ja, hat der Receiver kein 5.1 Audio Eingang.


----------



## Da_Frank (26. April 2009)

Aber er hat 7 Ausgänge, wie will ich die mit Stereo Kabeln denn dann bedienen?


----------



## junglekid (26. April 2009)

Gar net. Sag uns am besten mal das Modell oder, falls du es net weißt, mach mal ein Foto von der gesamten Rückseite. Vll. ist da noch irgendwo ein Anschluss.


----------



## Overlocked (26. April 2009)

Ja, was du da gemacht hast ist Blödsinn, bitte ein Bild von der gesamten Rückseite.


----------



## Da_Frank (26. April 2009)

Receiver ist wie schon gesagt ein Pioneer VSX-804RDS, aber er hat doch keine 7 Ausgänge damit man nur 2 nutzen kann?? Das muss doch irgendwie gehen?

http://saved.im/mta5nzq4ednl/pioneer2.jpg
http://saved.im/mta5nzq4mwfq/pioneer3.jpg
http://saved.im/mta5nzq4mnk1/pioneer4.jpg


----------



## Overlocked (26. April 2009)

Vergiss es, schmeiß das Ding weg, kein digitaler Ausgang oder Eingang... Nur Analog, und da schon eine katastrophale Anordnung.


----------



## junglekid (26. April 2009)

Also du hast 1. ,soweit ich das auf dem Bild erkennen kann, die Lautsprecher falsch angeschlossen, denn du hast alle Lautsprecher an die Stereoanschluss angeschlossen. An ein solchen Roten und Schwarzen Anschluss darf höchstens ein Kabel dran also zusammen ein Lautsprecher dran die Anschlüsse für die Rear und Center Lautsprecher sind links daneben. Und der Subwoofer kann nur über ein Chinch-Kabel angeschlossen werden.
2. unterstützt der Receiver kein richtiges 5.1, denn er mixt die Stereoquellen mit Hilfe von Dolby Pro Logic ab


----------



## Overlocked (26. April 2009)

Schärfere Bilder wäre auch nicht schlecht-.-


----------



## Da_Frank (26. April 2009)

richtig ich hab die Kabel angeschlossen - damit aus allen 5 Lautsprechern etwas rauskommt.

Aber kann ich auch wenn ich sie richtig anschließ, 2 rear, 2 front, 1 center, sorround sound haben? mir ists auch egal ob auf den beiden linken wie rechten nur stereosound kommt und kein soround, was ja shcon allein wegen 2x chinch nicht möglich ist. Ich will nur das wenn ich die Lautsprecher richtig anschließ aus allen etwas rauskommt.


----------



## Overlocked (26. April 2009)

Geht nicht, du kannst nicht mixen. Kauf dir dann einfach was neues: LINK


----------



## Da_Frank (26. April 2009)

Für 260 "einfach" mal was neues kaufen ne danke. Da häng ich lieber je 2 bzw. 3 Lautsprecher an 2 Kanäle. Wenns nich anders geht.


----------



## Overlocked (26. April 2009)

Oder kaufst dir gleich ein AKTIVES SYSTEM!


----------



## Da_Frank (26. April 2009)

Oder so wobei das aktive system entweder teurer ist oder nicht die leistung meines im momentigen hat, dafür hätt ich halt vollwertigen sorround sound, aber wieviel macht das beim Musik hörn aus, ob upmix oder stereo sorround


----------



## Overlocked (26. April 2009)

Ist das selbe.  Würde dir nur raten dich zu entscheiden, die Teufel Angebote gehen auch nicht ewig...


----------



## Da_Frank (26. April 2009)

Teufel hin oder her - ich hab hier ja ne 5.1 Anlage, nur kein Receiver... schade das es nicht geht, versteh aber absulut nicht warum der Receiver 7 Ausgänge hat, wenn er diese nicht unterstützt.


----------



## Overlocked (26. April 2009)

GEMEINSAM UNTERSTÜTZT! Du musst lesen was drauf steht. Beim Denon 4308A kannst du auch nichts sagen, dass er 20.2 unterstützt^^


----------



## Da_Frank (26. April 2009)

Aber man muss doch einstellen können das aus den ausgängen was raus kommt??


----------



## Overlocked (26. April 2009)

NEIN! Das was draufsteht, kommt raus! Du verwechselst das jetzt mit einer Soundkarte!


----------



## > Devil-X < (26. April 2009)

Himmel nochma, wie oft soll dir Overlocked noch alles erklären?! Wenn man noch nie etwas gemacht hat, sollte man es sein lassen oder man informiert sich vorher wenigstens etwas über ein Thema, google hilft...


----------



## Da_Frank (26. April 2009)

Hab meinen Receiver schon gegoogeld, finde aber nichts sorry.. hab gedacht das ist ein Forum, um nachzufragen wen man was nicht versteht?? Wooofür hat der Receiver denn dann 7 Ausgänge, wenn nicht aus allen 7 Musik rauskommen kann???


----------



## Overlocked (26. April 2009)

Aber nicht zusammen, sonder für verschiedene Endgeräte!


----------



## Da_Frank (26. April 2009)

Der Sinn darin erschließt sich mir nicht ganz, aber danke dir.


----------



## Overlocked (26. April 2009)

Nochmal: Du hast verschiedene Ausgänge sind zwar sieben, allerdings sind diese nicht für 7.1 geeignet. Für Stereo, A und B, Quadrophonie etc.


----------



## Da_Frank (26. April 2009)

Das nicht 7.1 war mir klar, da nur Stereo-Eingang. Aber ich dachte man kann Kabal A und B gleichzeitig laufen lassen, sodass ich aus allen Lautsprechern halt ein Stereosignal hör.


----------



## Overlocked (26. April 2009)

Manchmal gehts, aber Quadrophonie ist dann kein Upmix.


----------



## Da_Frank (26. April 2009)

Ich will doch gar kein Quadrophonie^^


----------



## Da_Frank (26. April 2009)

Aber 10 Seiten sollten jetzt gereicht haben um mir zu zeigen das das Teufel Concept F, bzw. das Teufel Concept E Magnum das beste in meiner Preisregion sind.


----------



## Overlocked (27. April 2009)

Es sind 3 Seiten Also wenigstens haben es die 3 Seiten gebracht. Berichte dann bitte, was du gekauft hast.


----------



## Da_Frank (27. April 2009)

Kla mach ich aber lool warum sind des bei mir 11 Seiten?


----------



## Overlocked (28. April 2009)

Weil ich "40 Posts pro Seite anzeigen" pro Seite habe.


----------



## Da_Frank (28. April 2009)

Hoho... Da hast du nen klaren vorteil mir gegenüber ... ich find aber 11 Seiten hören sich besser an


----------



## Overlocked (28. April 2009)

Aber 40 Posts pro Seite auch


----------



## Da_Frank (28. April 2009)

Ach komm... 3 Seiten hören sich wie eine Frage - eine Antwort an.

11 Seiten - da denkt man sofort an eine heftige Diskusion


----------



## Overlocked (29. April 2009)

Wars ja auch hier^^


----------



## Dustin91 (29. April 2009)

1.) Laminat ist kein Holzboden
2.) Wenn du auch bereit bist dem Preis für das Concept M zu zahlen, wie wäre es dann mit dem Concept E 300?
http://www.teufel.de/PC-Systeme/Concept-E300.cfm


----------



## Da_Frank (29. April 2009)

Preislich würds noch gehen aaber.. ich kann halt nicht glauben das ein subwoofer der zur seite geht genauso sein kann wie ein downfire, sorry^^ überzeugt mich !


----------



## Overlocked (29. April 2009)

Sollte es dich aber, sonst wäre Uncle Doc kein Front


----------



## Dustin91 (29. April 2009)

Ach ja, eine Frage.
Kannst du mit Paint oder so einen Grundriss erstellen, dann können wir bissle schauen wie die Satelliten am besten ausgerichtet sind.


----------



## Da_Frank (29. April 2009)

Hier mal ein gaaanz grober Grundriss, hab ich grad auf die schnelle gemacht^^


----------



## Da_Frank (29. April 2009)

Mit Maßen


----------



## Overlocked (29. April 2009)

Schön groß das Zimmer, aber das geht locker nur das Wesentliche zu beschallen.


----------



## Da_Frank (29. April 2009)

ich glaub aber kaum das die 4-5 Meter die es größer ist als ein normales Zimmer soo viel ausmachen


----------



## Dustin91 (29. April 2009)

Laut meiner Berechnung sind das ja 108 qm
So groß ist manche Wohnung nicht.
Bist du dir bei den Maßen sicher?


----------



## Da_Frank (30. April 2009)

joa bin ich. Ist halt n Zimmer im Dachboden, das fällt schonmal größer aus 

Aber komm, der Ton wird schon nicht auf den 6 Metern zu mir nicht verhungern


----------



## Overlocked (30. April 2009)

Stell die Nummer einfach an die Rückwand.


----------



## Da_Frank (30. April 2009)

die Nummer?


----------



## Overlocked (30. April 2009)

Ach ich mein die Speaker.


----------



## Da_Frank (30. April 2009)

Mit Sicherheit werde ich die 2 Rear speaker an die Rückwand tun^^


----------



## Overlocked (30. April 2009)

Dann wird ja der beschallende Bereich immer kleiner, das ist gut^^


----------



## Da_Frank (30. April 2009)

Hmm mit 7.1 könnte ich in jeder Ecke nen speaker anbringen... verführerisch


----------



## Overlocked (1. Mai 2009)

Und du brauchst einen Receiver-.-


----------



## Da_Frank (1. Mai 2009)

Gibt auch Fertigsysteme mit 7.1


----------



## Overlocked (1. Mai 2009)

Ja... lustig, die dann nichts bringen und noch nicht mal 50cm² beschallen^^


----------



## EGThunder (1. Mai 2009)

Da ich mir jetzt nicht den ganzen Artikel durch gelesen habe, ich aber im Besitz den Concept E bin, würde ich trotzdem gerne meine Erfahrung posten.

Hab das System schon mit vielen verschiedenen Soundkarte benutzt und man konnte wirklich einen Unterschied hören. Im Moment benutze ich es mit einer ASUS Xonar DX und finde das es bis dato die beste Kombi ist. Der Bass ist kraftvoll und die Hoch- sowie Mitteltöne klingen auch sauber.

Ich persönlich finde die Verarbeitung erste Klasse und der Subwoofer hat auch genug Kraft, so dass die Teller und Tassen eine Etage tiefer klimpern.  In einem normalen Mietshaus mit mehreren Wohnparteien könnte es also öfters ärger geben.

Den Kauf vor knapp 2,5 Jahren habe ich nie bereut und es ist für mich ein solides und gutes 5.1 System. Habe damals 99,00€ bei Teufel bezahlt und für das Geld hätte ich damals kein besseres System kaufen können.

EG


----------



## > Devil-X < (1. Mai 2009)

7.1 Systeme sind für deinen Zweck ungeeignet, weil du ja die Musik hören willst, und keine Film-Effekte


----------



## Da_Frank (1. Mai 2009)

Durch die 7 Lautsprecher würde auch Musik kommen


----------



## > Devil-X < (1. Mai 2009)

>Hast du dich eigentlich langsam mal entschieden?? Die Diskussion geht ja schon ewig...


----------



## Da_Frank (1. Mai 2009)

Leider noch nicht ganz, zuerst war ich mir sicher das Concept F zu nehmen, doch dann tauchte die Frage auf, ob das System mein rieeeeeßen^^ Zimmer beschallen kann.


----------



## Overlocked (2. Mai 2009)

Das Flecken locker... sofern die Maße stimmen.


----------



## Da_Frank (2. Mai 2009)

Naja Angegeben ist das ja mit 40qm rum glaub ich...

lautsprecherleistung wird wohl reichen, aber der bass wird wohl eingehen.


----------



## Overlocked (2. Mai 2009)

Ach, seit ihr schwerhörig oder was Der Subwoofer zerfetzt deine Ohren schon bei 100Watt Leistung^^


----------



## Da_Frank (2. Mai 2009)

Glaub ich kaum da das Concept F von der Leistung mit dem Concept E Magnum PE gleich ist.
Ich konnte beim Kumpel das CEM PE voll aufdrehen, in einem 4x5 großen Raum, und zerfetzt hats mich bei max Leistung nicht  Klag schrecklich verzerrt aber mir war das auf max nicht max genug^^


----------



## Overlocked (2. Mai 2009)

Hallo? Da würde ich mir ernsthafte Sorgen machen. Das System hat einen Pegeldruck... Da macht dein Freund iwas falsch.


----------



## Witcher (2. Mai 2009)

Da kann ich Overlocked nur zustimmen irgentetwas macht dein Freund falsch.


----------



## Fabian (2. Mai 2009)

Falsche Audioquelle

Ich hab das Concept E magnum,und ein 4x5m zimmer,da ist nix mit voll aufdrehen wenn man nicht gerade sein Gehör total zerstören will.

Schonmal das System an ner X-Fi gehabt und mal die Bass verstärkung aktiviert?,dann weißte was das Teufel kann....


----------



## Da_Frank (2. Mai 2009)

er hat, wenn auch nicht die beste, eine xfi.

am pc wars auf max und am system auch. vielleicht wisst ihr ja woran das liegt, weil wenns noch lauter geht würd ich natürlich wieder ein teufel concept nehmen


----------



## Mad (2. Mai 2009)

Wieso suchst Dir jetzt ned schön langsam eins aus??? Du kannst es ja "Probehören"!!!
Dann kannst testen was das System alles drauf hat...


----------



## Da_Frank (2. Mai 2009)

Wo denn? Blödmarkt und Mars habens ja nich^^


----------



## Dustin91 (2. Mai 2009)

Bestellen und nach 2 Monaten Testzeit zurückschicken.
Mein Gott, ein bisschen mehr Eigeninitiative wäre gut.
Das steht doch alles auf der Teufelseite...


----------



## Mad (3. Mai 2009)

Jup, bei Teufel kannst Probehören.
D.h. Das System bestellen, aufbauen und testen.
Wenn´s Dir ned gefällt, zurückschicken!!!
So kannste testen ob´s das Concept M ider hald eine E-Version ned scho machen...

Du kannst aber auch bei Teufel anrufen und Dich da beraten lassen. Die sollen da angeblich recht kompetent sein.


----------



## Da_Frank (3. Mai 2009)

Krieg ich da die kompletten Kosten, auch die Versandkosten zurück?


----------



## Dustin91 (3. Mai 2009)

> Wenn Sie die Kartons aufbewahren und die Lautsprecher wieder original verpacken, ist die Rücksendung innerhalb der ersten 14 Tage sogar kostenlos.


Ich frag mich wieso du dich nicht mal ein wenig selber bemühst.
Müssen wir dir denn alles vorkauen
Die ganzen Fragen werden auf der Teufel-HP oder meinentwegen auch bei ihrer Hotline beantwortet.


----------



## > Devil-X < (3. Mai 2009)

Echt mal, etwas in sachen selbststudium hilft.... Nunja, due kriegst dein ganzes Geld, bis auf die Versandkosten zurück. Und außerdem hat das genug leistung, und wenn nicht dann kommst du mit deinen 200 € net weit.


----------



## Da_Frank (3. Mai 2009)

wenn bei meinem freund alles gestimmt hat dann sind die 450 watt die das cem pe hat lächerlich.


----------



## Witcher (3. Mai 2009)

ich weiß ja nicht was dein Freund macht aber bei meinem 18,5 m² großen Zimmer wackelt alles wenn ichs auf 40% hab.


----------



## Dustin91 (3. Mai 2009)

Da_Frank schrieb:


> wenn bei meinem freund alles gestimmt hat dann sind die 450 watt die das cem pe hat lächerlich.


Da hat aber mit 100%er Sicherheit nicht alles gestimmt.
Denn wenn ich das Teil vllt. zur Hälfte aufdrehe kann ich im unteren Stockwerk spüren wie die Wände vibrieren.

Kannst du mal bei deinem Kumpel Screenshots von seinen Einstellungen in der Creative- und THX-Konsole machen?
Das wäre eine Hilfe, dann könnten wir nämlich schauen was er falsch macht.


----------



## Da_Frank (3. Mai 2009)

Joa kann ich morgen machen.


----------



## Da_Frank (4. Mai 2009)

Warum eigentlich? Er hat mir gesagt er hat alles auf Standardeinstellungen, und selbst wenn er was verstellt ändert das nichts an der Lautstärke, außer eben die Option dafür


----------



## Witcher (4. Mai 2009)

Wenn man bei dem Teufel CEMPE alles auf standart lässt ist der Bass ein witz (man könnte den Sub auch weglassen). man muss in der THX konsole die Bassumleitung aktivieren und die subwooferverstärkung einschalten dann merk man die Power des systems.


----------



## Dustin91 (4. Mai 2009)

Witcher schrieb:


> Wenn man bei dem Teufel CEMPE alles auf standart lässt ist der Bass ein witz (man könnte den Sub auch weglassen). man muss in der THX konsole die Bassumleitung aktivieren und die subwooferverstärkung einschalten dann merk man die Power des systems.



Und Crossover bei 120 Hz in der Software und auf der Rückseite des Subwoofers Crossover voll aufdrehen.


----------



## Da_Frank (4. Mai 2009)

Der Subwoofer ist alles andere als ein Witz, der is richtig klasse, aber die Lautstärke des Systems ist nicht so doll... Crossover am sub? geht des nur hinten? dann werde ich später mal beim Kumpel schauen.


----------



## Witcher (4. Mai 2009)

Dustin91 schrieb:


> Und Crossover bei 120 Hz in der Software und auf der Rückseite des Subwoofers Crossover voll aufdrehen.



jap das hab ich vergessen zu sagen Thx für die korrektur


----------



## Overlocked (4. Mai 2009)

Ich hab folgendes. 

System Standardeinstellungen
Decoderstation meistens um die 60 rum
PC voll aufgedreht

Das reicht dicke, allerdings Stück-abhängig.

Aber, wer will sich schon sein Gehör kaputt machen. Das brauchst du noch...


----------



## Da_Frank (4. Mai 2009)

Sicher nicht kaputt machen, das Teufel war auf max auch nicht leise^^ aber halt noch laaang nicht so laut das ihc mir das gehör kaputt machen würde. Aber einstellungen sind bei ihm alle normal. Kann ma doch nix falsch machen. Erst teufel auf max stellen, dann am pc langsam hochgehen, aber selbst auf max is halt für mich zu leise und das in einem nicht mal 1/4 so großen Raum wie mein Zimmer.


----------



## Overlocked (4. Mai 2009)

Du weißt schon, dass alle Schalldruckpegel oberhalb 80dB gehörschädigend sind?! Das erreicht das teufel locker.


----------



## Dustin91 (4. Mai 2009)

Ich glaube er ist schon längst taub


----------



## Overlocked (4. Mai 2009)

Mittlerweile ich auch


----------



## Da_Frank (4. Mai 2009)

Gut dann bin ich schwerhörig

L O L

Ich hatte bis jetzt immer nur eine 20 Watt Anlage und bin mit jedem Autoradio in Sachen Lautstärke "verwöhnt" worden. Ich bin alles andere als taub. Außerdem empfand es mein mithörer, der besitzer, alles andere als zu laut, aber er wollte es nie lauter haben, deswegen hat er sich nie weiter drum gekümmert.


----------



## Overlocked (4. Mai 2009)

Ich sag ja, schwerhörig Aber bestellt erstmal dein Concept F^^


----------



## Da_Frank (5. Mai 2009)

Dann hätte ich auch gleich das Concept F bestelln können, aber ich bin ja hier um mich umzuhörn 

Also für mich als Schüler ist das nich wenig Geld, und wenn ichs bestell, 4 Wochen teste und dann zurückschick, mach ich immernoch um die 20 Euro wegen Portokosten verlust.


----------



## Overlocked (5. Mai 2009)

Du wirst es aber nicht zurückschicken^^


----------



## Da_Frank (5. Mai 2009)

Wenns so laut ist wie bei meinem Freund eben schon, und das Concept F und CEM haben eben die identische Leistung


----------



## Witcher (5. Mai 2009)

Und es sind 8 wochen testzeit nicht 4


----------



## Da_Frank (5. Mai 2009)

Das wär natürlich noch ein Pluspunkt, aber das ist dann eigentlich egal, da ich ja in den ersten 10 Minuten merke obs mir zusagt oder nicht, werde wohl kaum 2 Monate testen


----------



## Witcher (5. Mai 2009)

Kommt darauf an wenn man immer nur musik hört und findet es klingt "geil" aber dann nach 6 Wochen feststellen muss es is doch nicht so "geil weil man sich ein Film anschaut und es klingt "s...." dann is es schon gut mit den 2 Monaten Testzeit


----------



## Overlocked (5. Mai 2009)

Das wirst du nicht, weil die Systeme alle sehr "Stückspezifisch" aufspielen. Star Wars kann anderes klingen als  James Bond^^


----------



## Witcher (5. Mai 2009)

Das war ja nur mal so allgemein gesagt.


----------



## Da_Frank (5. Mai 2009)

Dann werf ich halt einfach mal Logitech Z-5500 in den Raum, ansonsten = Concept F !


----------



## Witcher (5. Mai 2009)

Z- 5500 ist für meinen Geschmack "etwas" überteuert im verhältnis zu seiner Leistung (und ich meine nicht die Watt Zahl).


----------



## Da_Frank (5. Mai 2009)

Papalapapp^^ die 230 bring ich auch noch auf.. es geht mir hier mehr um die Leistung (Ich mein aber Watt und klang ) als um den etwas höheren Preis.


----------



## Overlocked (5. Mai 2009)

Du weißt schon, dass das Z-5500 einen "zur Seite Subwoofer" hat? Und mit einem enorm niedrigen Pegel nicht mal 150 Watt leistet.


----------



## Da_Frank (5. Mai 2009)

Side ist nicht unbedingt schlechter. Aber der Bass kann gar nicht soo schwach sein, so wie in anderen Freds geschrieben wird.


----------



## Overlocked (5. Mai 2009)

^^ Auf einmal. Frag Crackgamer.


----------



## EGThunder (5. Mai 2009)

Nur mal als Info, ich habe einen 42m² großen Raum und ich habe mein Concept E noch nie voll aufgedreht. Wenn ich Musik mit ca. 50% höre, dann haben aber wirklich alle Nachbarn auch etwas davon und der Boden bebt gleich mit. 

EG


----------



## Dustin91 (5. Mai 2009)

Woher wollt ihr denn eigtl. die Prozentangaben entnehmen?
Das CEM PE hat doch nirgends einen Balken der anzeigt wie weit es aufgedreht ist, oder?


----------



## EGThunder (5. Mai 2009)

Man hat doch Punkte an denen man sieht wie weit die Anlage aufgedreht ist und die habe ich auf 50% eingestellt, sprich von den 8 Punkten habe ich alles auf den 4ten gestellt, bis auf den Bass, der wird über die Bassumleitung auf 120Hz eingestellt. Meine Soundkarte läuft dann mit 100%, ergo läuft die Teufel-Anlage mit 50%. 

EG


----------



## Dustin91 (5. Mai 2009)

EGThunder schrieb:


> Man hat doch Punkte an denen man sieht wie weit die Anlage aufgedreht ist und die habe ich auf 50% eingestellt, sprich von den 8 Punkten habe ich alles auf den 4ten gestellt, bis auf den Bass, der wird über die Bassumleitung auf 120Hz eingestellt. Meine Soundkarte läuft dann mit 100%, ergo läuft die Teufel-Anlage mit 50%.
> 
> EG


Was für Punkte?
Ich kenn nur die Punkte die blinken wenn mal die Lautstärke regelt.
Und das sind von stumm bis maximal sicher mehr als 8 Punkte.
Ergo versteh ich das iwie nicht


----------



## Overlocked (5. Mai 2009)

Er meint sicherlich auf der Decoderstation!?


----------



## Da_Frank (5. Mai 2009)

Er meint noch das alte Concept E Magnum, das ohne Power Edition 
Da waren noch Leds vorne dran, das PE ist schlichter gehalten.


----------



## Fabian (5. Mai 2009)

Das Logitech soll schlechter als die Teufels klingen.

Entweder du bestellst es jetzt und entscheidest dich ob es bleibt oder nicht,oder du lässt es und bist selber schuld.

Das ganze herumgeposte hier bringt rein garnichts mehr,dir wurden ja sogar alle Daten und Fakten vorgekaut.


----------



## EGThunder (5. Mai 2009)

Ich meine die Punkte an meinen Drehreglern, da hab ich keine LED's. Ich habe das ganz normale Concept E ohne Power oder sonstiges. 

EG


----------



## > Devil-X < (6. Mai 2009)

Fabian schrieb:


> Das Logitech soll schlechter als die Teufels klingen.
> 
> Entweder du bestellst es jetzt und entscheidest dich ob es bleibt oder nicht,oder du lässt es und bist selber schuld.
> 
> Das ganze herumgeposte hier bringt rein garnichts mehr,dir wurden ja sogar alle Daten und Fakten vorgekaut.



*Recht geb*
Jetzt können wir den Thread auch endlich mal schließen, ist ja nicht mehr auszuhalten...


----------



## Da_Frank (6. Mai 2009)

Devil96 schrieb:


> *Recht geb*
> Jetzt können wir den Thread auch endlich mal schließen, ist ja nicht mehr auszuhalten...




Zwingt dich hier einer zu posten?


----------



## Da_Frank (6. Mai 2009)

Trotz alledem danke an alle, werde mir jetzt aber doch ein anders hohlen, da mir das Teufel CEM PE, das ich bei meinem Kumpel testen konnte, viel zu leise war auf max Lautstärke, obwohl Crossover an war, auf 120Hz


----------



## Witcher (6. Mai 2009)

Wenn ich mal mehr zeit haben sollte stell ich mal ein Video hier rein und zeige dir wie leiße und schwach das teufel CEMPE ist.


----------



## Apokalypsos (6. Mai 2009)

Da_Frank schrieb:


> Trotz alledem danke an alle, werde mir jetzt aber doch ein anders hohlen, da mir das Teufel CEM PE, das ich bei meinem Kumpel testen konnte, viel zu leise war auf max Lautstärke, obwohl Crossover an war, auf 120Hz



Viel zu leise? Dir ist nicht mehr zu helfen. Du wirst in dieser Preisklasse nichts besseres finden...

Concept E PE
Concept F
Concept E300

Vergiss die Logitechs, die verlieren jeden Vergleich.


----------



## maiggoh (6. Mai 2009)

Mein Gott ihr diskutiert hier seit ca. 2 Wochen rum und etwa 100 Leute haben ihm gesagt, dass es in dieser Preisklasse kein besseres gibt! Und dann kauft er sich ein anderes
Dann war das ganze reichlich sinnlos möchte ich meinen


----------



## Da_Frank (6. Mai 2009)

Mir ist es halt zu leise - kann sein das es an den Einstellungen meines Kollegen liegt - aber für eine solche Leistung geb ich keinen 200 Euro aus, für das Geld bekommt man mehr.


----------



## aoegod (6. Mai 2009)

LOL dann nerv die Leute nicht wochenlang wenn du eh was anderes vor hast.


----------



## Overlocked (6. Mai 2009)

Aber echt. Ich habe dir jetzt seit 4 Wochen erklärt, oder es zumindest versucht, dass Teufel besser ist als Logitech. Ich habe das Z-5500 im Saturn gehört, der Bass dröhnt dermaßen und es ist zum. Du hättest den Thread gar nicht eröffnen brauchen, wenn du doch was anderes kaufst. Ich hatte die Gelegenheit voll aufzudrehen und das war jämmerlich im Gegensatz zu Teufel^^ Vor allem wenn es dir nur um die Lautstärke geht...


----------



## Fabian (7. Mai 2009)

Naja isser doch dann selbst schuld.

Warum stellst du dir nicht einfach 6 PA Boxen ins zimmer,mit einem dicken Verstärker etc.....

Was will sich der Herr denn jetzt kaufen?

EDIT:Onboardsound ist ja perfekt für ein gutes Soundsystem geeignet


----------



## Mad (7. Mai 2009)

Bei Teufel kannste doch Probehören!!!

Wenn´s Dir immernoch zu leise ist, zurückschicken!!!

Dann haste auch nix verloren...


----------



## > Devil-X < (7. Mai 2009)

Schluss, Aus Ende im Gelände! Jetzt ignorieren wir den mal ganz gekonnt, erst nervt er ewig rum, damit wir dem alles erklären und dann will er trotzdem net...


----------



## Da_Frank (7. Mai 2009)

Jop ignoriert mich 

Außerdem @Fabian, Onboardsound ist super für ein gutes Soundsystem, da stimm ich dir zu ,
Aber ich hab ne Xfi Titanium, die hier Klick.
Wenn du keine Ahnung hast, halt dich raus. Ich hatte den Thread übrigens eröffnet und dann erst einige Tage später erst erfahren das mein Kollege dieses System hat und dann war ich probehören. Ursprünglich wusste ich über die Soundqualität sowie die Lautstärke nicht bescheid, weswegen ich auch diesen Thread eröffnete. Dennoch bin ich mir sicher, das mein Kollege an den Einstellungen was verbockt hat, da es bei max Lautstärke nicht mal richtig durchs ganze Haus zu hören ist. Auch wenn ihr mir sagt das es normal viel Lauter sein müsste, wer sagt mir das wenn ich mir das Concept F hohl bei mir nicht die gleiche Einstellung falsch eingestellt ist und es bei mir auch nicht lauter geht, bis jetzt hab ich und mein Kollege auch noch nicht rausgefunden woran es liegt, das der Lautstärkepegal so niedrig ist.


----------



## Overlocked (7. Mai 2009)

Du verstehst die Thematik nicht. Wenn das so weiter geht ist der Thread closed und du stehst da wie zuvor! Bestell dir das endlich und hör Probe, fals "die Einstellungen" dir zu leise sind, dann solltest du doch vl. zum Ohrenarzt gehen.


----------



## maiggoh (7. Mai 2009)

Also so leise kann das garnich sein!
Ich sitz hier (leider) mitnem 35W RMS Logitech Soundsystem da und selbst das könnte ich so aufdrehen dass man es auf der Straße noch hört (Die Soundqualität dabei ignoriere ich mal gekonnt)


----------



## Fabian (7. Mai 2009)

Jetzt stellt sich mir die Frage wer hier keine Ahnung hat.

Ich besitze das Teufel Conept E Magnum mit einer Creativ X-Fi Titanium.
Du kannst gerne mal vorbeikommen,dann schließ ich dich in das Zimmer ein wo das Teufel steht und drehe 10 min. voll auf.
Danach sag mir nochmal das es zu leise ist.

Und die Audiokonfiguration ist nicht schwer,wahscheinlich hat dein Freund das System falsch angeschlossen.....


----------



## Witcher (7. Mai 2009)

Fabian schrieb:


> Jetzt stellt sich mir die Frage wer hier keine Ahnung hat.
> 
> Ich besitze das Teufel Conept E Magnum mit einer Creativ X-Fi Titanium.
> Du kannst gerne mal vorbeikommen,dann schließ ich dich in das Zimmer ein wo das Teufel steht und drehe 10 min. voll auf.
> ...



Jap das seh ich genau so, wenn das zu leise ist sollte man wirklcih mal über einen Besuch beim Ohrenartzt nachdenken.


----------



## maiggoh (7. Mai 2009)

Vllt ist das System vom Kumpel ja kaputt! Lautsprechermembran gerissen, aber ich denke dann würde es kratzen. Oder eine der Endstufen hat was abbekommen bzw. liefert zu wenig Leistung!


----------



## Da_Frank (7. Mai 2009)

Denkt ihr echt es ist etwas kaputt? Falsch anschließen kann mans eigentlich nicht, also soweit ich das sehe ist alles korrekt angeschlossen, und die 5 Lautsprecher werden auch alle korrekt angesprochen.


----------



## maiggoh (7. Mai 2009)

War nur ne kurze Vermutung!
Ist aber eher unwahrscheinlich, da sich defekte anderst bemerkbarmachen als mit einer geringeren Lautstärke , könnte aber möglich sein denke ich.


----------



## Da_Frank (7. Mai 2009)

Aber warum beschwert ihr euch über mich? Ist doch logisch das ich es bei immomentiger Gesamtlautstärke die ich beim Kollegen gehört habe das System nicht kaufen werde. Helft mir lieber weiter wie ich das vom Kollegen lauter krieg, dann sehe ich ohaaa geht ja lauter^^ und dann würd ichs ja hohlen.


----------



## maiggoh (7. Mai 2009)

zum Ohrenarzt gehen 
ne spaß


----------



## Dustin91 (7. Mai 2009)

Mach mal Fotos von seinen Anschlüssen hinten am Gerät und an der Soundkarte, aber mit eingesteckten Kabeln.

Und außerdem hast du immer noch keine Screenshots hergezeigt


----------



## Fabian (7. Mai 2009)

Wir beschweren und darüber das dir x leute sagen das es extrem Laut geht und du immer nur über sas System deines Kumpels redest.

Was ist denn wahrscheinlicher:

1)Wir sind alle hörgeschädigt und finden es nur extrem Laut,obwohl es leise seien soll

2)Das system deines Kumepls hat einen defekt/ist falsch angeschlossen etc.

Ich würde da zu Nr.2 tendieren....


----------



## Da_Frank (7. Mai 2009)

mal schaun, seh den kollegen nicht so oft, aber vielleicht wirds morgen was, bilder vom sub hinten ok, von was soll ich screenshots machen?


----------



## Witcher (7. Mai 2009)

Du sollst von der THX Konsole und von der normalen Konsole ein Screenchot machen


----------



## Overlocked (7. Mai 2009)

Und checke vorsichtshalber alle Cinch Kabel, und vor allem die Polung! Dreh im das gesamte System hoch. Software und Hardware, da muss was zu reißen sein.


----------



## Da_Frank (7. Mai 2009)

werde mich morgen wieder melden, probier das mal aus.


----------



## Lee (7. Mai 2009)

Um auch noch etwas zur Lautstärke beizutragen. Auch ich empfinde das CEM PE als unfassbar laut. Ich habe ein einziges mal auf 100% aufgedreht. Das gesamte Zimmer hat vibriert, die Wände haben gewackelt, mit der Luft, die aus der Bassreflexxröhre kam konnte man sich föhnen und hätte ich das System noch 10 Sekunden länger laufen lassen hätte es mir das Trommelfell ins Hirn geschossen...

Was ich sagen möchte: Es ist unfassbar laut 

Demnach ist bei deinem etwas nicht in Ordnung...


----------



## Da_Frank (7. Mai 2009)

Danke für dein Statement


----------



## > Devil-X < (7. Mai 2009)

Lee schrieb:


> Um auch noch etwas zur Lautstärke beizutragen. Auch ich empfinde das CEM PE als unfassbar laut. Ich habe ein einziges mal auf 100% aufgedreht. Das gesamte Zimmer hat vibriert, die Wände haben gewackelt, mit der Luft, die aus der Bassreflexxröhre kam konnte man sich föhnen und hätte ich das System noch 10 Sekunden länger laufen lassen hätte es mir das Trommelfell ins Hirn geschossen...
> 
> Was ich sagen möchte: Es ist unfassbar laut
> 
> Demnach ist bei deinem etwas nicht in Ordnung...



*Erneut Recht geb*

Das gibts ja echt nicht. 20 Seiten Postings, davon sind ca. 75 % von Da FRank, wiederum 50% davon sind bloß sinnlose FRagen oder Aussagen wie:,, das is zu leise" oder ,,ich weiß nicht"... Himmel und Hölle, jetzt hörts auf. Schade das ich kein Admin bin, dieses sinnfreie Rumgenerve hier von dir ist unertragbar. 
JEDER Sagt das das Cempe selbst als Brüllwürfel laut ist, und du meinst es ist dir zu leise?? Geh zum Arzt. Zum Zweiten, es gibt das 8 Wochen Rückgaberecht, also 1. Bestell 2. Hör es an, 3. Schicks zurück, was ist daran so Schwer??!!


----------



## Da_Frank (8. Mai 2009)

Du peilst immer noch nicht das wir gerade versuchen rauszufinden wo der Fehler bei meinem Kollegen liegt? Das hat nix mit Schwerhöhrig zu tun, außer vielleicht bei dir, das System vom Kollegen ist definitiv nicht laut. Und was bringen mir die 8 Wochen Rückgaberecht, wenn ich 1:1 beim Kollegen testen kann und es zu leise ist?


----------



## Dustin91 (8. Mai 2009)

Da_Frank schrieb:


> Du peilst immer noch nicht das wir gerade versuchen rauszufinden wo der Fehler bei meinem Kollegen liegt? Das hat nix mit Schwerhöhrig zu tun, außer vielleicht bei dir, das System vom Kollegen ist definitiv nicht laut. Und was bringen mir die 8 Wochen Rückgaberecht, wenn ich 1:1 beim Kollegen testen kann und es zu leise ist?


Du kannst es dann bei dir selbst daheim anschließen, und falls dort Fehler auftreten können wir dir besser helfen, da wir quasi jemanden vor Ort haben


----------



## Overlocked (8. Mai 2009)

Fotos usw. Wir brauchen Fakten um was bewegen zu können.


----------



## Mad (8. Mai 2009)

Falls er (dein Spezl) es mit ner Decoderstation betreibt, muss er nicht nur die Decoderstation voll aufdrehen, sondern auch das Soundsystem, also das CEMPE, voll aufdrehen...
Vielleicht war´s ja das...
Ansonsten warten wir auf die Fotos...


----------



## > Devil-X < (8. Mai 2009)

So, jetzt ham wir die 23. Seite an Diskussion.... naja was solls.

Vielleicht liegts daran, dass dein Kollege das Cempe an einem Verstärker angeschlossen hat, und den dann net voll aufgedreht hat?


----------



## Overlocked (8. Mai 2009)

Kann, alles sein, aber da Da_Frank uns nichts näheres sagen will/kann, können wir ihm auch nicht helfen.


----------



## Fabian (8. Mai 2009)

Ich mach dir gleich mal ne aufnahme vom Concept E Magnum an einer X-Fi Titanium bei lautstärke wo man es noch hören kann ohne eine Tinitus zu bekommen,da kann man aber noch viel mehr rausholen.
Da siehste mal was für ein bass kommen kann,wenn gewollt
Lass mir mal deine Icq nummer zukommen....


----------



## Fabian (8. Mai 2009)

Ok,wird nix,ich höre bei der Camera immer nur crrrt crrrt crrt,die kommt darauf garnet klar


----------



## Da_Frank (8. Mai 2009)

Der hat sein concept E Magnum PE direkt an den PC angeschlossen. Kollege war aber heut voll beschäftigt, deswegen noch keine Fotos, werde wenn möglich morgen welche machen. Bei mir sinds übrigens erst 6 Seiten  Sobald ihr bei meinem Kollegen den Fehler gefunden habt würd ichs mir ja bestellen, dann wärens nicht 6 Seiten Disskusion umsonst


----------



## Witcher (9. Mai 2009)

So ich hab mal wie weiter vorne angedeutet ein Video gemacht das was da im hintergrung Klappert sind meine schranktüren und meine fenster im geschlossenen zustand. Kurz nachdem ich aufgehört habe kam jemand aus dem 4. Stock runter und hat sich über die lautstärke beschwert. 

link zum Video: Video

Und mal noch als Letzte kleine anmerkung auf dem Pc is die Lautsärke auf 32 % Gestellt da geht also noch viel viel mehr.


----------



## Da_Frank (9. Mai 2009)

Hört sich schon krass an, würde die Colaflasche gerne mal auf 100% tanzen sehen xD

Hmm ungefähr genauso hört es sich bei meinem Kumpel auf 100% an, aber bei is das ja nichtmal 1/3.
Ich glaub ich wags jetzt einfach, bestell mir das set und falls es nicht so laut geht um mein 100qm Zimmer zu beschallen schick ichs halt zurück, was ich hoffentlich nicht tun muss. Danke Witcher, dein Video hat den ausschlag gegeben.


----------



## Dustin91 (9. Mai 2009)

Da_Frank schrieb:


> Hört sich schon krass an, würde die Colaflasche gerne mal auf 100% tanzen sehen xD
> 
> Hmm ungefähr genauso hört es sich bei meinem Kumpel auf 100% an, aber bei is das ja nichtmal 1/3.
> Ich glaub ich wags jetzt einfach, bestell mir das set und falls es nicht so laut geht um mein 100qm Zimmer zu beschallen schick ichs halt zurück, was ich hoffentlich nicht tun muss. Danke Witcher, dein Video hat den ausschlag gegeben.


Gluab uns, du wirst es nicht bereuen
Wenn du Probleme beim Anschluss haben solltest, melde dich.
Und halte eine Abisolierzange o.ä. bereit, falls du es nicht mit dem Messer schaffst die Kabel abzuisolieren


----------



## Witcher (9. Mai 2009)

Ob das für 100 qm reicht weis ich nicht aberdas system is auf jeden fall geil. lauter kann ichs leidernicht machen sonst beschert sich das ganze haus bei mir und das will ich nicht riskieren (es gab shcon über 5 beschwerden wegen zu Laut)


----------



## Da_Frank (9. Mai 2009)

Wenns bei dir schon 5 Beschwerden bei 32% Musik gab, hallo !

Also kann ich nur hoffen das bei mir unter 100% weitaus mehr Beschwerden kommen, was heißt es ist laut genug 

Aber schadet es dem System nicht wenn es konstant auf 100% läut, was ich eigentlich nicht vorhabe. Kabel Abisolieren kann ich mit dem Cutter schon selber, keine Angst^^


----------



## > Devil-X < (9. Mai 2009)

Witcher schrieb:


> So ich hab mal wie weiter vorne angedeutet ein Video gemacht das was da im hintergrung Klappert sind meine schranktüren und meine fenster im geschlossenen zustand. Kurz nachdem ich aufgehört habe kam jemand aus dem 4. Stock runter und hat sich über die lautstärke beschwert.
> 
> link zum Video: Video
> 
> Und mal noch als Letzte kleine anmerkung auf dem Pc is die Lautsärke auf 32 % Gestellt da geht also noch viel viel mehr.




Naja, mein ehemaliger 60€ Sub kann das auch, sowas ist kein Zeichen von Kraft, Quali o. ä., kannste froh sein dass wir wissen dass das Ding von Teufel is und das gut klingt.


----------



## Witcher (9. Mai 2009)

In dem Video war ja auch mehr das Klirren im hintergrund gemeint weches mein Schrakn und mein fenster verursacht hat. Und noch lauter konnte ich es nun wirklich nicht machen is ja schließlich Samstag. Und wiegesagt war nur auf 32% eingestellt.


----------



## »EraZeR« (9. Mai 2009)

Du hast ein 100qm großes Zimmer? WTF! Ich habe gerade mal 28 und das ist schon groß.


----------



## Witcher (9. Mai 2009)

Meins ist auch bloß 18,5 qm groß.


----------



## > Devil-X < (9. Mai 2009)

100 qm?! Hatt er vorher net geschrieben dass es ,,bloß" 70 sind?? Aber selbst 70, echt gigantisch...


----------



## Da_Frank (9. Mai 2009)

Ich habs nur überschlagen, aber die Ungefähren Maße meines Zimmers (Dachboden) sind hier auf dem Bild zu erkennen, hatte ich schonmal angehängt


----------



## Da_Frank (9. Mai 2009)

108 qm sinds nach meinen Berechnungen.


----------



## > Devil-X < (9. Mai 2009)

Himmel und Hölle, das is echt wahnwitz, da kannste dir enne Anlage für 1000€ hinstellen und bist glücklich ohne Ende, *sabber*


----------



## Da_Frank (9. Mai 2009)

Meinst wegen meiner Zimmergröße?


----------



## Overlocked (9. Mai 2009)

Ja, meint er^^ Aber 108m² ist Wahnsinn... Da bin ich mit meinen 11m² nichts dagegen


----------



## JOJO (9. Mai 2009)

Bevor Du irgendetwas kaufst, solltest Du Dir mal den Ort der Aufstellung der einzelnen Komponenten überlegen!

Keines der angedachten Systeme ist in der Lage einen Raum dieser Größe adäquat zu beschallen! Hier wäre es denkbar auf die Heimkinosysteme von Teufel oder anderen Anbieter auszuweichen!

Nimmst Du die Systeme jedoch, so sollten die Komponenten unmittelbar im PC Bereich aufgestellt werden.


----------



## maiggoh (9. Mai 2009)

Ja aber ich denke um bei soeiner Zimmergröße eine ordentliche Beschallung zu erreichen müsste man über 5k € aufwenden!
Und das is ja wohl nicht drin


----------



## Overlocked (9. Mai 2009)

Bitte, lass das jetzt, diese Diskussion ist sinnlos, das hatten wir gerade 3 Seiten vorher... Er beschallt ja nur den Hörplatz


----------



## Da_Frank (9. Mai 2009)

Nein, ich wollte in jeder Ecke einen Lautsprecher aufstellen !

Ich will schon das komplette Zimmer beschallen, für nur den Hörplatz reicht es sicher, also.... ich probiers einfach.. dafür muss man hier nicht diskutieren... und wenns doch nicht reicht, wofür gibts das Rückgaberecht


----------



## JOJO (9. Mai 2009)

Overlocked schrieb:


> Bitte, lass das jetzt, diese Diskussion ist sinnlos, das hatten wir gerade 3 Seiten vorher... Er beschallt ja nur den Hörplatz


 
Er kann ja meine Conzept E Mag kaufen, habe mir gestern die Conzept E 400 bestellt.


----------



## Overlocked (9. Mai 2009)

Was hat das jetzt mit dem Hörplatz zu tun?


----------



## JOJO (9. Mai 2009)

Da_Frank schrieb:


> Nein, ich wollte in jeder Ecke einen Lautsprecher aufstellen !
> 
> Ich will schon das komplette Zimmer beschallen, für nur den Hörplatz reicht es sicher, also.... ich probiers einfach.. dafür muss man hier nicht diskutieren... und wenns doch nicht reicht, wofür gibts das Rückgaberecht


 
Macht keinen Sinn, Dein Raum ist zu komplex um hier etwas tolles zu bauen. Ich gebe Dir mal folgenden Tip, nehme die CE Mag für den PC und im Bereich Deines Sofas stellt Du Dir (z.B) die Conzept C 2.1 auf. Dann nur noch eine Decoder Station und Du kannst die Treibersysteme getrennt ballern lassen.


----------



## Da_Frank (10. Mai 2009)

Kosten mal ganz ausen vor gelassen.


----------



## Overlocked (10. Mai 2009)

@JOJO Lass diese dummen Kommentare, wenn wir das schon diskutiert hatten jetzt haben wir ihn soweit , dass er sich was kauft und jetzt kommst du mit, das un dem, vor allem was überhaupt nicht nötig ist.


----------



## Da_Frank (10. Mai 2009)

Ihr hattet mich soweit... xD


----------



## JOJO (10. Mai 2009)

Overlocked schrieb:


> @JOJO Lass diese dummen Kommentare, wenn wir das schon diskutiert hatten jetzt haben wir ihn soweit , dass er sich was kauft und jetzt kommst du mit, das un dem, vor allem was überhaupt nicht nötig ist.


 
Sorry, ich weis nicht, wo ich einen dummen Kommentar abgelassen hätte! Diese Art von Raum ist sehr schlecht zu beschallen. Daher mein Vorschlag, die Anlage zweizügig auszulegen. Wenn Du der Meinung bist dies wäre ein dummer Kommentar, nun gut, sei´s drumm...


----------



## Da_Frank (10. Mai 2009)

Ich fand den Kommentar gar nicht so dumm, vielleicht kaufe ich sein Concept E Magnum. Wieviel Watt weniger hat denn das Concept E Magnum gegenüber der Power Edition?


----------



## Witcher (10. Mai 2009)

das sind nur 50 watt weniger


----------



## Da_Frank (10. Mai 2009)

Jojo sagte auserdem, das das Concept E Magnum das nicht lange mitmacht wenn man lange laut Musik hört, wenn es allerdings nichts gegen lange laute Musik hat wirds das Concept E Magnum !


----------



## Witcher (10. Mai 2009)

Das mit dem nicht lange mitmachen ist leider  eines der großen probleme bei dem system, wenns nämlich zu heiß wird schaltet sich ab und man kanns als heizung benutzten. deswegen würde ich dir schon empfehlen lieber das Teufel CEMPE zu nehmen.


----------



## Da_Frank (10. Mai 2009)

Wenn ich das Concpet E Magnum nehm spar ich halt ne menge geld, da ich es gebraucht von JOJO bekommen würde, würde ich die hälfte sparen, fänd ich schon toll... Ich weis halt nicht wie laut ich hören kann, ohne das es sich abschaltet? Übermäßig laut hör ich ja nicht, aber über Zimmerlautstärke sollte es auf alle Fälle sein.


----------



## Witcher (10. Mai 2009)

wenn du dein Zimmer mit dem 108 m² ordentlich beschallen willst kanns schon mal vorkommen das das E Magnum sich nach 10 bis 15 min abschaltet.


----------



## Da_Frank (10. Mai 2009)

Outsch.. das wäre ecth nicht schön.. aber beschallen.. ich will keine party mit den dingern schmeißen, sondern nur leise Musik hören  Also eher nicht?


----------



## Witcher (10. Mai 2009)

Kommt drauf an du hast ja gesagt das du das system für das ganze Zimmer nehmen willst. Und wenn du das amchst kann sich das Concept E Magnum schon manchmal abschalten.


----------



## Da_Frank (10. Mai 2009)

schonmal macht mir nichts, aber nach 15 minuten jedesmal - geht nicht.


----------



## > Devil-X < (10. Mai 2009)

Das CEMPE macht das aber auch nicht besser. Alle beide schalten sich bei hoher LS schnell ab. Ob E oder CEMPE ist egal, für den Raum viel zu unterdimensioniert. Kauf dir ein CEMPE oder das F, beschall damit kräftig laut dein PC-Breich und hol dir später ein neues Set für die andren Bereiche, am Besten mit einem AV/Receiver und richtig guten Boxen


----------



## Witcher (10. Mai 2009)

Das sich beide abschalten stimmt schon aber das CEMPE hält da etwas länger durch.


----------



## > Devil-X < (10. Mai 2009)

Toll, 5 min. länger - wahnsinn. Beide sind einfach zu schwach, set the point.


----------



## Da_Frank (10. Mai 2009)

Ich weis halt nicht bei welcher Lautstärke die sich abschalten, vielleicht reicht das auch vollkommen für mich, Lautstärke kann man halt schlecht vergleichen.


----------



## Witcher (10. Mai 2009)

Die systeme schlaten sich ab wenn man unter maximallautstärke sich irgentetwas anhört. Und glaub mir maximal ist sehr sehr laut. so laut wirst du also nie aufdrehen müssen. Und Devil96 das CEMPE hät nicht bloß 5 minuten Länger durch is shcon ne weile mehr.^^


----------



## > Devil-X < (10. Mai 2009)

Witcher, ich glaub kaum. sind es halt 7 min. Fakt ist, die Dinger sind zu schwach für 100 qm, das Zimmer ist einfach Monsterhaft groß. Da verrecken meine KLipsch bestimmt auch...  ( mit meinem jetzigen ,,Verstärker", wenn der Denon da ist, dann net mehr )


----------



## Witcher (10. Mai 2009)

ich weiß 100qm is auch s.....e viel. da braucht man eigentlich schon ein Richtig gutes System um das ordentlich zu beschallen.


----------



## Da_Frank (10. Mai 2009)

Ich sags nochmal, 100qm hört sich nach so viel an, aber zu beschallen gilt es 13x6 Meter, also denke ich das das schon zu machen sein wird für das Concept E Magnum ,wie Witcher schreibt, da die meisten ja sagen ihnen ist es auf 32% schon viel zu laut in einem 30qm Zimmer, dann wirds mich wohl in einem 100qm Zimmer bei ca 80% auch noch umhaun


----------



## Witcher (10. Mai 2009)

ich denke schon kanns dir aber nicht versichern das es auch bei 100 qm noch gut klingt.


----------



## Da_Frank (10. Mai 2009)

Mein Dachbodenzimmer (unbeheizt) ist eh nur meine Behausung im Sommer 
Im Winter bin ich wieder im 1. Stock in einem 20 qm kleinen Zimmer, dafür müsste es auf jeden Fall ausreichen.


----------



## > Devil-X < (10. Mai 2009)

So gut klingst dann auf Garantie nicht mehr, aber für 4 minuten volle kanone reichts aus  Hol Dir das CEmpe und freu dich


----------



## Witcher (10. Mai 2009)

Jap das seh ich auch so für die 20 qm reichts Locker.


----------



## Da_Frank (10. Mai 2009)

Soll aber auf 100qm auch gut klingen


----------



## Overlocked (10. Mai 2009)

Teufel hat nicht umsonst, das CEM überarbeitet zum E2 und dann zum CEMPE!


----------



## Da_Frank (10. Mai 2009)

des is aber doppelt so teuer !


----------



## Overlocked (10. Mai 2009)

Du solltest das jetzt nicht nach dem Preis richten. Kaufst du billig, kaufst du zweimal. Außerdem sind 199€ für das System sowieso spottbillig.


----------



## Da_Frank (10. Mai 2009)

199 Spottbillig? Ich weis noch wie genau das System vor 3 Jahren 130 Euro gekostet hat, und zwar auch auf der Teufel HP


----------



## Fabian (10. Mai 2009)

Also bei einerm 100 qm zimmer sollte es dann auch kein problem darstellen sich ein größeres System zu kaufen

Dein Zimmer hat 10x10m?oder ähnlich?


----------



## > Devil-X < (10. Mai 2009)

199€ sind billig, für die relativ gute Quali des Sets.


----------



## Da_Frank (10. Mai 2009)

du willst ernsthaft sagen ich soll das doppelte für  50 watt mehr bezahlen??


----------



## Overlocked (10. Mai 2009)

Für eine bessere Gesamtleistung.


----------



## Da_Frank (10. Mai 2009)

Und die wäre? 50 Watt mehr? Und so viel besser ist es nicht, eigentlich nur die Endstufe.


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (10. Mai 2009)

Bandpassfilter an den Satelitten, bessere Fernbedienung an der man für alle Kanäle die Lautstärke seperat einstellen kann, mehr Eingänge...wie wärs wenn du dich mal mit der Teufel-Homepage beschäftigst? Hab mir mal den Spaß gemacht und den ganzen Thread durchgelesen...unfassbar  wenn man sich etwas kaufen will ist es doch eigentlich selbstverständlich, dass man sich mit der Materie ein wenig befasst und sich die Alternativen anguckt...aber sich hier alles brühwarm vorsetzen lassen zu wollen...ich weiß nicht


----------



## Da_Frank (10. Mai 2009)

hat dich einer gefragt? ich bin auch hier um mich beraten zu lassen, da hilft mir dein geschwätz nicht weiter.


----------



## Fabian (10. Mai 2009)

Also wenn es effektiv die 78 qm sein sollen die beschallt werden,da biste ganz falsch.
Aus den Sattelitten kommt halt nicht allzuviel bass raus.
Da wo der Sub steht klingts dann noch ok,weiter hinten nicht.
Also ich würde deshalt nur den unmittelbaren Bereich um deinen Schreibtisch beschallen.Da haste dann auch mehr von dem 5.1 Sound beim Spielen.
Und im, Winter reicht das für das Zimmer dicke

fazit:Bestell dir das E Magnum/F und beschall den bereich um deinen Schreibtisch.


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (11. Mai 2009)

Da_Frank schrieb:


> hat dich einer gefragt? ich bin auch hier um mich beraten zu lassen, da hilft mir dein geschwätz nicht weiter.



nur solltest du deine Anforderungen richtig klarstellen.
Einerseits sagst du, das CEMPE wäre dir bei deinem bekannten zu leise gewesen, dann schreibst du Seiten später das du nicht laut hören willst mit dem geplanten System...dann das du 100qm damit beschallen willst...etc. pp. Da fällt es halt nicht leicht dich richtig beraten zu können. oder was denkst du warum der Thread hier bald 30 Seiten lang ist? Wenn du vor hast, dein ganzes 100qm großes Zimmer adäquat zu beschallen wirst du wohl um eine große Investition jenseits der 1000€ nicht rum kommen. Da wären wahrscheinlich ausgewachsene Standboxen mit starkem Verstärker die beste aber auch teure lösung. Wenn es dir reicht den Platz vor dem PC zu beschallen, dann nimm das Concept F oder oder das Concept E 300/400 je nach Budget und Geschmack.
Viel glück noch weiterhin bei deiner Suche...
hoffe das war jetz mehr Beratung denn Geschwätz in deinen Augen


----------



## Da_Frank (11. Mai 2009)

ich schrieb nicht übermäßig laut, ich will über Zimmerlautstärke hören können. Bei mir ist der Thread erst 8 Seiten lang. Nachdem was du sagste reicht das Teufel nie mit seinen 450 Watt, allerdings, und das viel mir gerade erst ein, hatte ich vor 2 Jahren mal meine 4.1 Stereoanlage mit richtigen Boxen, welche 50 Watt haben im Dachboden aufgebaut, und es hat locker gereicht.


----------



## Pokerclock (11. Mai 2009)

Reine Wattzahlen als Messlatte für die Beschallung eines großen Zimmers zu nehmen ist absolut falsch. Manche LS machen aus 100W mehr, als andere. Stichwort Wirkungsgrad.

Davon abgesehen sind solche Satelliten Systeme nicht für die Beschallung von 100qm gebaut worden. Weder vom Klang, noch von der Lautheit sind diese Systeme dafür geeignet. Wenn der Raum dann auch noch besonders trocken ist, erst recht nicht (Teppich, viele Möbel)

Wenn dann bräuchtest du richtige ausgewachsene Standboxen mit entsprechender Schallbündelung für weit weg entfernte Hörpositionen. Dafür gut geeignet sind Horn-Lautsprecher z.B. von Klipsch.

Der Preis wird dann aber wohl der kaufentscheidende Faktor sein. Solche Systeme gibt es im Stereo-Paar ab 500 €. 5.1 gibt es ab 1.500 €. Und dann brauchst du noch einen Receiver, falls nicht vorhanden.

Noch drei gute Tests von geeigneten Lautsprechern.

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/sound/50552-user-hoer-test-canton-gle-490-a.html

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/sound/53291-test-hifi-vollendung-klipsch-rf-82-a.html

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/sound/43415-test-teufel-motiv-6-a.html


----------



## Da_Frank (11. Mai 2009)

Das übersteigt mein Budget um Welten.


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (11. Mai 2009)

Dann solltes du dich eventuell mal im PA-Bereich umgucken. Da bekommst du zwar nicht annähernd die Klanqualität von Teufel, Canton, Klipsch etc. aber immerhin genug Schalldruck um die 100qm zu beschallen.
>Hier< gibts da zum Beispiel ein Set was selbst für dein 100qm-Zimmer ausreichend sein sollte. Über die Tonqualität braucht man da aber erst gar nicht sprechen. Aber zum Techno/House/Dance hören reicht es meiner Meinung nach alle mal. ich habe selbst zwei Billig-PA-Boxen von Raveland (50€ das Stück)für mein DJ-Equipment...die machen mächtig Druck und klingen auch halbwegs anständig, nur war nach ca. 1 Jahr ein Hochton-Horn kaputt. Aber bei dem Preis darf man halt nicht mehr erwarten.


----------



## Overlocked (11. Mai 2009)

Unser neuer Teufel Guru hat auf voller Ebene recht. Du widersprichst dich in den zahlreichen Postings selbst. Wie wärs wenn du dich auf deinen Hörplatz  beschränkst und gibst dich mit einem 200€ System zufrieden, andernfalls solltest du sparen und dir gute Standboxen kaufen.


----------



## Da_Frank (11. Mai 2009)

Das ist nichts halbes und nichts ganzes, Hörplatzbeschallung - pff, vergessts. Wenn ich mein Zimmer nur "beschallen" will, kann ich auch mein altes 4.1 System nehmen. Ich will aber auch Klangqualität. Und bleib du mal mit deinen Ravelandboxen weg, Raveland ist der letze mist in sachen soundqualität.
Ich wett mit euch, ich hohl mir jetzt das Concept E Magnum, und das schafft es sowas von locker die 100qm zu beschallen, ihr habt halt alle noch Kinderzimmer mit 10qm Meter, oder hat einer sein CEM schonmal in einem so großen Raum aufgebaut?


----------



## Dustin91 (11. Mai 2009)

Da_Frank schrieb:


> ihr habt halt alle noch Kinderzimmer mit 10qm Meter, oder hat einer sein CEM schonmal in einem so großen Raum aufgebaut?


Genau, und du hast ja deine eigene Penthousewohnung
Beschimpft uns als Kinder und ist gerade mal 16 Jahre alt
Und wenn du das CEMPE nur zur Sitzplatzbeschallung verwendest, dann hast du die o.g. Klangqualität.

Bestell es und werde glücklich.


----------



## Da_Frank (11. Mai 2009)

Da_Frank schrieb:


> Hört sich schon krass an, würde die Colaflasche gerne mal auf 100% tanzen sehen xD
> 
> Hmm ungefähr genauso hört es sich bei meinem Kumpel auf 100% an, aber bei is das ja nichtmal 1/3.
> Ich glaub ich wags jetzt einfach, bestell mir das set und falls es nicht so laut geht um mein 100qm Zimmer zu beschallen schick ichs halt zurück, was ich hoffentlich nicht tun muss. Danke Witcher, dein Video hat den ausschlag gegeben.




Schaut euch doch mal den Post an, ich war schon soweit und dann habt ihr wieder angefangen... Mein entschluss stand doch schon fest, also wenn seit ihr die, die sich nicht entscheiden können.


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (11. Mai 2009)

> Das ist nichts halbes und nichts ganzes, Hörplatzbeschallung - pff, vergessts. Wenn ich mein Zimmer nur "beschallen" will, kann ich auch mein altes 4.1 System nehmen. Ich will aber auch Klangqualität. Und bleib du mal mit deinen Ravelandboxen weg, Raveland ist der letze mist in sachen soundqualität.



Ich denk du willst dich hier beraten lassen...warum diskreditierst du hier jeden Beitrag?
500€-Standboxen sind dir zu teuer, 200€ CEMPE war dir zu leise, 50€-PA-Boxen klingen dir zu schlecht...was willst du denn nun? Wenn dir 500€ zu viel sind kannst du da kein Maximum an Soundqualität erwarten.

Wie wärs wenn du dir einzelne Holzplatten, Membranen, Frequenzweichen etc, kaufst und dir die Lautsprecher selbst zusammenklempnerst? 

Das (extrem weit gefächerte) Angebot an Lautsprecher-Sets scheint deinen Ansprüchen ja irgendwie nicht gerecht zu werden...


----------



## > Devil-X < (11. Mai 2009)

Da_Frank schrieb:


> Schaut euch doch mal den Post an, ich war schon soweit und dann habt ihr wieder angefangen... Mein entschluss stand doch schon fest, also wenn seit ihr die, die sich nicht entscheiden können.



DU bist echt einer der Dümm**** Personen, die ich (wir) je einmal beraten habe(n). Erst rummeckern, ja ist zu teuer, 200€! dann willst du ein gebrauchtes Concept E, weil billig usw., dann laberst du was in jeder ecke soll in Speaker stehn... Also Bitte!

,,Ihr habt halt alle noch Kinderzimmer mit 10qm Meter"

Was ist das?! Geht es noch persönlicher? Wir helfen dir, und als Dank dürfen wir uns auch noch von einem KIND belabern lassen, nur weil du (angeblich) ene 100qm Bude hast, Mama und Papa sei dank. Du weißt doch gar nicht wie es ist zu arbeiten!
Achso, mein Zimmer ist 11 qm, also ich weiß wovon ich spreche.


----------



## Da_Frank (11. Mai 2009)

Das mir 200 Euro zuviel sind haben ich NIE gesagt, bitte zitier mich.
Außerdem werde ich es so machen, ich stell definitiv in jede ecke einen Speaker. Und das ihr mir helft seh ich 
Was hat das denn mit Arbeiten zu tun? Will nicht wissen als was du arbeitest.


----------



## > Devil-X < (11. Mai 2009)

Da_Frank schrieb:


> Das mir 200 Euro zuviel sind haben ich NIE gesagt, bitte zitier mich.
> Außerdem werde ich es so machen, ich stell definitiv in jede ecke einen Speaker. Und das ihr mir helft seh ich
> Was hat das denn mit Arbeiten zu tun? Will nicht wissen als was du arbeitest.



Ganz einfach, das Geld was du hast bzw. deine Bude stammt von Mama u. Papa, arbeite mal für 200€ bzw. ein Dachboden mit 100qm. 
Achso, Ich bin Elektroniker bei Siemens. Anmaßend bist du überhaupt nicht, neeeein...


----------



## Da_Frank (11. Mai 2009)

Was streit ich mich hier rum, ich weis eh was ich mir kauf, also gut is, kann geclosed werden.


----------



## > Devil-X < (11. Mai 2009)

Wahnsinn... hätten wir uns alle 20  Seiten sinnfreie Diskussion sparen können..... ZUdem sinkt mein Niveau in diesem Thread beträchtlich *rolleyes*


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (11. Mai 2009)

Um mal beim Thema zu bleiben...



> Außerdem werde ich es so machen, ich stell definitiv in jede ecke einen Speaker.



Damit wirst du aber kaum Spaß haben. Das CEMPE ist für solche Raumgrößen nicht geeignet. Mit einem 80mm Mitteltöner und einer 19mm Kalotte kannst du einfach nich so viel Luft in Bewegung versetzen (nichts anderes ist Schall nämlich) wie in einem 100qm großen Raum drin sind. Das schafft der Subwoofer vielleicht noch, aber die Satelitten auf keinen Fall. Du wirst als Ergebnis als einen sehr Basslastigen Sound haben, von der Brillanz der Höhen und Mitten des CEMPE wirst du also nicht viel merken. Das CEMPE ist für die Beschallung eines rel. kleinen Raumes, nämlich der Hörposition vor dem PC konzipiert.
Aber gut...du weißt ja eh was du kaufst und was solln wir uns hier die Mühe machen dir zu einem optimalen Ergebnis zu verhelfen ^^
ich wünsch dir viel Vergnügen mit deinem CEMPE und hoffe das es dir gefällt, nicht das es dann heißt "Teufel macht nur sch*** Lautsprecher"...

du kannst dann ja mal einen Bericht abgeben wie sich das System in deinem "Reich" anhört...bin gespannt


----------



## Da_Frank (11. Mai 2009)

Witcher schrieb:


> Das mit dem nicht lange mitmachen ist leider  eines der großen probleme bei dem system, wenns nämlich zu heiß wird schaltet sich ab und man kanns als heizung benutzten. deswegen würde ich dir schon empfehlen lieber das Teufel CEMPE zu nehmen.





Dustin91 schrieb:


> Gluab uns, du wirst es nicht bereuen
> Wenn du Probleme beim Anschluss haben solltest, melde dich.
> Und halte eine Abisolierzange o.ä. bereit, falls du es nicht mit dem Messer schaffst die Kabel abzuisolieren




Stimmt.. ich hätte eigentlich sehen müssen das mir das CEMPE keiner für einen 100qm Raum empfiehlt ! *IRNONIE*


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (11. Mai 2009)

bis zu welchem finanziellen Rahmen kannst du denn mitgehen? Ich werd mich dann mal umschauen ob es da einen kompromiss aus Leistung und Qualität gibt der dich zufrieden stellen kann.


----------



## Da_Frank (11. Mai 2009)

Also mein absulutes maximum ist, sorry ich bin schüler, 350 Euro, wenns geht darfs aber auch gerne weniger sein


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (11. Mai 2009)

hmmm...da wirst du bei guter Klangqualität probleme bekommen mit deinen 100qm...da musst du leider Kompromisse eingehen.

Schau dir mal das Concept E 400 an. Das hat mitt 500W nochmal 50 mehr als das CEMPE oder Concept F. Klangmäßig schneidet es in Tests noch ne Ecke besser als das CEMPE und CF ab, kannst dir auch meinen Test zum E 300 durchlesen, die einzigen Unterschiede zum E 400 sind ein größerer Subwoofer und die höhere Leistung des E 400. Die Satelitten sind die gleichen, der Klang dürfte auch in etwa gleich sein. Aber so wirklich ist das für 100qm auch nicht geeignet...Teufel spricht von 30qm als Grenze.
Edifier bietet in dem Leistungsbereich bisher nichts an.

Logitech beschreibt sein Z-5500 mit 505W Leistung. Klanglich kann es mit den Teufel-Sets nicht richtig mithalten, soll aber laut einiger Tests auch nicht schlecht sein. Den Preis auf der Logitech-Seite kannst du getrost ignorieren, im Handel bekommst du es ab ca. 220€.

Auch nicht schlecht sind die Canton 80 CX aus der Movie Serie. Hier ist allerdings zu beachten, dass es sich um reine Passiv-Lautsprecher (außer dem aktiven Subwoofer) handelt, du also noch einen A/V-Receiver bzw. eine Endstufe dazu benötigst.

Das erstmal als kleiner Anstoß und kleine Auswahl was man für 350€ so alles bekommt mit akzeptabler bis guter klangqualität. Aber um ein 100qm Zimmer in ne Konzerthalle zu verwandeln...dafür sind sie alle zu klein.


----------



## Da_Frank (11. Mai 2009)

Noooochmal xD.. ich will mein Zimmer weder "beschallen" noch in ne Konzerthalle verwandeln, nur über Zimmerlautstärke Musikhörn, ich will mir dadurch nicht mein Gehör kaputt machen, also brauch ichs nicht übermäßig laut, aber danke für deine Vorschläge, wobei mich da wenn dann nur das E400 interessiert, aber das wird warscheinlich auch nicht reichen.


----------



## Witcher (11. Mai 2009)

bei 100 qm ist die Zimmerlautstärke ziemlich Laut. also ist das beschallen schon gar nicht so unangebracht.


----------



## > Devil-X < (11. Mai 2009)

Witcher schrieb:


> bei 100 qm ist die Zimmerlautstärke ziemlich Laut. also ist das beschallen schon gar nicht so unangebracht.



Stimmt, aber lassen wir das, er kann sich doch das Cempe bestellen, wenns nicht gut genug ist schickt ers einfach wieder zurück


----------



## Da_Frank (11. Mai 2009)

Könnt ich machen...


----------



## > Devil-X < (11. Mai 2009)

Wär doch ne Idee? Hab ich mit meinem M6 auh gemacht, und bin sowas von happy mit meinen Klipsch


----------



## Overlocked (11. Mai 2009)

Ja, 200€ waren dir zu teuer und ja, du wolltest dir das Gehör kaputt machen. Wenn ich wollte könnte ich auch in unseren 100m² Keller gehen^^ Wollen wir aber unser Niveau heben. CEMPE oder CF, oder eben das E400. du hast die Wahl.


----------



## Da_Frank (11. Mai 2009)

Wo hab ich denn geschrieben das mir 200 zu viel sind und wo ich will mir mein Gehör kaputt machen??


----------



## Da_Frank (11. Mai 2009)

Mich wundert dass das noch keiner vorgeschlagen hat, laut Tests soll das doch super sein?


----------



## > Devil-X < (11. Mai 2009)

Schluss jetz *arrggghhh* Bestell dir ner einfach eines, wenns net gut ist, schickstes zurück.

Edifier ist auch gut, Ebenfalls eine Empfehlung wert. Aber nehm was du willst, damit wirs beenden können....


----------



## Da_Frank (11. Mai 2009)

Is ja auch keine Lösung.. will net hin und her schicken, wenn ich im vorhinein weiß es reicht nicht.. aber gut, frag ich hier halt nichtmer nach


----------



## Overlocked (11. Mai 2009)

Ja, kann schon gut sein, aber ich würde nie auf das Aussehen achten, auf Teufel kann dein Zimmer in ein Erdbebengebiet verwandel...
Mein Tipp für einen genialen Sound mit diesen "Brüllwürfeln": Stelle den LF und den RF jeweils 2 Meter vom Center weg und du erhälst eine schöne Klangwand, hinten genauso vorgehen.


----------



## Da_Frank (11. Mai 2009)

Aber das is doch nix.. will  auch was hören wenn ich mal fernseh gug, aufm sofa chill, oder im fenster hock, geht wunderbar bei der dachschräge  Sonst hättest schon recht.


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (11. Mai 2009)

es ist ja nun nicht so, dass du dann garnix mehr hörst wenn du im Fenster hockst (Vorsicht! Sturzgefahr!!!)
Du wirst jedoch kein optimales Klangerlebnis haben wenn du dich außerhalb der Hörposition befindest. Wenn du dich für eins der gezeigten 5.1 Systeme entscheidest verzichte bitte auf eine Montage der Satelitten in den Raumecken, das wird Müll! Konzentriere dich auf eine Hörposition mit der Ausrichtung, im restlichen Raum wirst du schon auch noch was hören. Wenn ich mein E 300 auf 40% aufdrehe und meine Tür offen lasse kann man die Musik auch noch gut durchs ganze Haus hören...


----------



## Da_Frank (11. Mai 2009)

Meine jetzige 5.0 Magnat Anlage muss ich 10% aufdrehen, und ich hörs bei offenem Fenster noch auf der Straße.


----------



## Da_Frank (12. Mai 2009)

Die passt mir auch vom Sound her, Klangqualität ist hammer, Lautstärke auch. Aber leider hab ich nur einen AV Receiver der nur Stereo unterstützt.


----------



## maiggoh (12. Mai 2009)

Vllt solltest du dir dann überlegen, einen günstigen 5.1 A/V Receiver anzuschaffen!
Hoffentlich entfache ich jetzt keine weitere 30Seiten diskussion


----------



## Da_Frank (12. Mai 2009)

Nein das steht nicht zur Debatte, da die Lautsprecher meinem Dad gehören, und nicht gerade billig waren, außerdem hätte er schon einen 7.1 Receiver, aber den braucht er.
Ich will ein neues Soundsystem xD


----------



## Overlocked (12. Mai 2009)

War das dieser möchtegern 7.1 Receiver?


----------



## Da_Frank (12. Mai 2009)

Nein diesen möchtegern 7.1 hab ich gerade dran, der eben nur Stereo kann, also entweder die 3 Front, oder die 2 Rear Lautsprecher bedienen kann. Der von meinem Dad ist ein richtig guter Denon glaub ich. Aber die Magnat Lautsprecher sind auch nicht billig gewesen deswegen hab ich die hier nur zum testen stehen, die kommen schon wieder zu meinem Dad, deswegen brauch ich was neues


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (12. Mai 2009)

Dann spar doch bis du dir solche Magnat oder was vergleichbares selbst holen kannst. Du wirst mit nem 5.1 System nie die Lautstärke und dabei gleich gute Klangqualität erreichen, da bei 5.1 System konstruktionsbedingt die Satelitten einfach ein viel zu geringes Volumen haben um solche Lautstärken zu erreichen. Das hab ich dir in meinem Post 302 schon versucht zu erklären.



> Mit einem 80mm Mitteltöner und einer 19mm Kalotte kannst du einfach nich so viel Luft in Bewegung versetzen (nichts anderes ist Schall nämlich) wie in einem 100qm großen Raum drin sind.



Das schaffen halt nur große Mitteltöner von Kompakt-, Regal- oder Standlautsprechern.


----------



## Da_Frank (12. Mai 2009)

Na gut - dann werd ich mir wohl das CEMPE hohlen 
Mach ich jetzt einfach. Ich bin davon überzeugt, das es nicht viel ausmacht, wenn der Raum an jeder Seite 6 Meter länger ist.


----------



## Overlocked (12. Mai 2009)

Oder du kannst auf das hier sparen LINK 5.2 hatte teufel schon seit Jahren nicht mehr im Angebot

Spaß beiseite, dann mach, allerdings würde ich jetzt noch das Angebot des CF ausnutzen...


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (12. Mai 2009)

Overlocked schrieb:


> Oder du kannst auf das hier sparen LINK 5.2 hatte teufel schon seit Jahren nicht mehr im Angebot



das ding is natürlich der hammer ^^ die optik gefällt mir wirklich sehr!!! aber 1600€ is bissl viel für meine Verhältnisse


----------



## Overlocked (12. Mai 2009)

Für meine leider auch, aber wer weiß... vl iwann...


----------



## Da_Frank (12. Mai 2009)

Für meine auch xD hoho 

Hmm naja,, wenn ich mir das Concept F hohl und zurückschick, bekomm ich das Geld für die Kabel aber nicht mehr zurück !


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (12. Mai 2009)

dann bestell es ohne Kabel und besorg dir die Kabel woanders. Du brauchst 3x Y-Adapter-Kabel (3,5mm Mini-Klink auf 2xCinch) und Lautsprecherkabel.


----------



## Dustin91 (12. Mai 2009)

Bestelle doch einfach das CEM PE!!
Ich krieg ja noch Kinder....wenn das hier so weiter geht


----------



## Overlocked (12. Mai 2009)

Die Lautsprecherkabel wirst du so oder so brauchen und glaub mir ich habe in einem Jahr 60 Meter verbraucht^^


----------



## Da_Frank (12. Mai 2009)

100 Meter Lautsprecherkabel mit 2,5 Durchschnitt sind beim Nachbarn geordert

Brauch also nur noch n Soundsystem


----------



## Da_Frank (14. Mai 2009)

wären denn 110 euro für ein gebrauchtes concept e magnum ohne lautsprecherkabel akzeptabel?


----------



## Overlocked (14. Mai 2009)

Nein, garantiert nicht mehr... Zu teuer.


----------



## Da_Frank (14. Mai 2009)

Dann werde ich das Angebot von JOJO nicht annehmen, danke.


----------



## Overlocked (14. Mai 2009)

Dafür, dass es sich abschaltet und eine schwächer Leistung bringt und vor allem gebraucht ist...


----------



## Apokalypsos (14. Mai 2009)

Das ging am Schluss neu für 120 € raus.... Sub und Center sind ne ganze Ecke schwächer.


----------



## Da_Frank (14. Mai 2009)

Du meinst bei Teufel neu für 120?


----------



## Apokalypsos (14. Mai 2009)

129 € 

siehe hier: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/sound/28094-sammelthread-das-perfekte-heimkino-stereosystem.html


----------



## Overlocked (14. Mai 2009)

Nene, er meinte die alte Concept E Magnum Serie


----------



## Da_Frank (14. Mai 2009)

Das ist das teufel conept e !!!
Das ist nochmal was anderes als das Teufel Conept E "Magnum ".

Edit: Arr zu spät^^


----------



## Apokalypsos (14. Mai 2009)

Pffff, da soll sich noch jemand auskennen.....

Okay, trotzdem schwächerer Woofer als die PE, zudem soll die Elektronik Schwierigkeiten machen...


----------



## Da_Frank (14. Mai 2009)

wollt ja nur wissen ob ich das concept e magnum zu 110 euro hätte kaufen sollen, hätte es fast gemacht


----------



## Overlocked (14. Mai 2009)

Und was machst du jetzt eigentlich stattdessen?


----------



## Da_Frank (14. Mai 2009)

erstma concept e magnum pe hohlen, falls das nichts taugt zurückschicken. ist mir egal wenn a_fire_inside_1988 rumschreit das es eh nicht lange, ich glaub das nicht und werde das gegenteil beweisen


----------



## Dustin91 (14. Mai 2009)

Dann bitte tu es endlich
Ich will erfahren was du vom CEM PE hältst.


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (14. Mai 2009)

> ist mir egal wenn a_fire_inside_1988 rumschreit das es eh nicht lange, ich glaub das nicht und werde das gegenteil beweisen



ich hab nich rumgeschrien, ich hab versucht dir einen rat zu geben. Und was glaubst du wie egal mir das is was du dir fürn soundsystem holst und ob du mir damit irgendwas beweisen willst


----------



## Da_Frank (14. Mai 2009)

Sehen wir ja ob der Rat richtig war, ich denke es macht nicht viel unterschied ob nun 40qm oder 100qm.


----------



## Overlocked (14. Mai 2009)

Das sind 250% mehr...


----------



## Da_Frank (15. Mai 2009)

joa richtig


----------



## Overlocked (15. Mai 2009)

Also wie schauts aus? Endlich bestellt?


----------



## Da_Frank (15. Mai 2009)

Arr... warum wiedersprecht ihr mir nicht^^ Ihr sagtet doch wenn, dann das Concept F oder?
Ist der Bass gleich stark wie beim CEM PE, oder sind wirklich nur die Satelliten anders?


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (15. Mai 2009)

der Subwoofer ist geringfügig neu Konstruiert, aber er hatt die gleiche Leistung, die gleiche Membran und das gleiche Gehäuse-Volumen wie das CEMPE...als der Subwoofer dürfte in etwa genauso klingen, wie der vom CEMPE. Die Satelitten vom CF haben nen Bandpassfilter, was den Klang nochmal verbessern soll. Außerdem hat das CF zei extra Eingänge (beide Stereo) und ein anderes Design.
Also nimm jetzt, je nachdem was dir besser gefällt das CF oder das CEMPE


----------



## Da_Frank (15. Mai 2009)

Alles klar


----------



## Overlocked (16. Mai 2009)

Ich finde es einfach praktischer als das CEMPE. Alleine das Aussehen ist ein Kaufgrund^^


----------



## Da_Frank (16. Mai 2009)

Jo, die Tage wird das concept f bestellt.


----------



## Overlocked (16. Mai 2009)

Das Angebot dauert nicht mehr lange...


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (16. Mai 2009)

du darfst ihn nicht so hetzen, Gut Ding will Weile haben


----------



## Da_Frank (16. Mai 2009)

Bis wann das Angebot noch gilt weist du aber nicht zufällig?


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (16. Mai 2009)

teufel.de sagt auf der Startseite, dass die Season-Sale noch bis 17.Mai gilt


----------



## JOJO (16. Mai 2009)

Hallo Jungs, muss mich noch einmal aufgrund einiger Threads melden!

110 Euro stimmen hier nicht! 100 Euro für eine Teufel mit Garantie ist zu teuer!? Ich sehe es eher so, dass der Knabe die Fracht auch noch bezahlt haben wollte.

Ebenso ist es eine Frechheit diesen Fall so darzustellen, dass die Teufel ohne Kabel verkauft werden sollte! Der Knabe hatte mir am Telefon gesagt, dass er die Kabel vorrätig hätte!!!

Er bot mir 90 Euro unter der Prämisse, die Teufel auszuprobieren und diese bei nichtgefallen zurück zu senden! Also zweimal Transportrisiko für mich!?

Aber egal, für die PE Fraktion! Auch diese schaltet aus, wenn auch nur ein paar Minuten später als der Vorgänger. Die Frage ist nur, wer eher abschaltet, die Teufel, oder die von den Nachbarn alamierte Polizei, hier scheinen die meisten User autonom im Niemandsland zu wohnen.


----------



## Da_Frank (16. Mai 2009)

Öhm ja.. wenn du mir sagst 100, ich sage 110, da versand oben draufkommt, will ich versand bezahlt haben alles klar, du hast den durchblick 
Die Kabel hast du gesagt, willst du auf jeden Fall in der Wand lassen, was mir auch nichts ausmacht, da ich ja selber welche habe, was ist dann daran falsch wenn ich hier sage das Teufel ist für den Preis ohne Kabel, ist doch so !
Außerdem steht das PE gar nicht zur Debatte, sondern das Concept F


----------



## Overlocked (17. Mai 2009)

Ja genau. Außerdem wohnen wir nicht unbedingt im Niemandsland, eine gute Dämmung tut es auch Also heute ist der 17. Mai... ich würde heute bestellen...


----------



## Da_Frank (17. Mai 2009)

heute wird das concept f bestellt


----------



## Overlocked (17. Mai 2009)

Ich glaub ein Wunder ist geschehen


----------



## Da_Frank (17. Mai 2009)

lol ein wunder... ich wollte mich vorher beraten lassen, hat nichts mit einem wunder zu tun, du hättest nicht posten müssen.


----------



## »EraZeR« (17. Mai 2009)

Da_Frank schrieb:


> lol ein wunder... ich wollte mich vorher beraten lassen, hat nichts mit einem wunder zu tun, du hättest nicht posten müssen.


  Und das auf 37 Seiten. Außerdem kannst du ruhig mal ein bischen netter zu den anderen sein!


----------



## > Devil-X < (17. Mai 2009)

»EraZeR« schrieb:


> Und das auf 37 Seiten. Außerdem kannst du ruhig mal ein bischen netter zu den anderen sein!



Geb ich Erazer recht, mal etwas Dankbarkeit zu zeigen wäre wünschenswert.  Aber für ein 16 Jährigen, voll coolen Checker it das zu viel.


----------



## Da_Frank (17. Mai 2009)

Geb ich euch beiden recht, also er hätte wirklich etwas netter sein können !


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (17. Mai 2009)

Da_Frank schrieb:


> Geb ich euch beiden recht, also er hätte wirklich etwas netter sein können !



Entweder hast du irgendwelche Ironie-Tag's, Smileys etc. vergessen oder du hasts wirklich nicht gemerkt, aber gemeint warst du.
Würd dann gern erfahren was du vom CF hältst wenn dus bekommen hast und aufgebaut hast. Ein kleiner bebilderter Erfahrungsbericht wär großartig!


----------



## Overlocked (17. Mai 2009)

Ich hatte es auch mal: Was willst du denn wissen. Außer das ich es keine 6 Stunden im Betrieb hatte, war es Spitze.


----------



## Da_Frank (17. Mai 2009)

Warum sagst du nicht das du das Concept F mal hattest  Natürlich werde ich hier gerne drüber berichten, wie mir das Concept F auf 100qm ! gefällt.


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (17. Mai 2009)

Overlocked schrieb:


> Ich hatte es auch mal: Was willst du denn wissen.





Da_Frank schrieb:


> wie mir das Concept F auf 100qm ! gefällt.



das will ich wissen


----------



## Da_Frank (17. Mai 2009)

Wirste früh genug erfahren, allerdings ist Teufel ja für lange lieferzeiten bekannt


----------



## Witcher (17. Mai 2009)

das mit den Lieferzeiten stimmt nicht ganz ich hab auf mein Teufel CEMPE nur 7 tage gewartet.


----------



## Da_Frank (17. Mai 2009)

hab auch schon von Lieferzeiten von über 4 Wochen gehört.


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (17. Mai 2009)

mein CE300 wurde innerhalb von 3 Tagen versendet. Wenn auf der HP steht, dasses innerhalb von 2-4 Tagen versandfertig ist, stimmt das meistens auch. Dürfte diese Woche also bei dir eintreffen.


----------



## Fabian (17. Mai 2009)

Einfach abwarten.
Du hattets ja auch genug Zeit hier rumzudiskutieren,.....


----------



## »EraZeR« (17. Mai 2009)

Meine Anlage war nach 2 Tagen bei mir


----------



## Overlocked (17. Mai 2009)

OK, bei mir waren es 5... Aber das war auch zu verkraften.


----------



## Da_Frank (17. Mai 2009)

Alles im grünen Bereich^^


----------



## Da_Frank (17. Mai 2009)

Bin auch schon gespannt wie sichs anhört.


----------



## Da_Frank (19. Mai 2009)

Und nach dem 17.05. stehts immer noch bei 179.


----------



## Overlocked (19. Mai 2009)

Naja^^ Wird sich ändern. Wann kommt das ganze?


----------



## Da_Frank (19. Mai 2009)

wenn der postbote kommt


----------



## Overlocked (19. Mai 2009)

Du hast doch sicherlich eine Trackingnummer?


----------



## Overlocked (25. Mai 2009)

OK, wie schauts aus? Müsst eigentlich schon längst geliefert sein...


----------



## bundymania (28. Mai 2009)

Ich habe hier mal aufgeräumt und @Da_Frank: Wenn du keine vernünftigen Beiträge zum besten geben kannst und die User vera... willst, lass deine Wurstfinger bitte von der Tastatur weg, danke !


----------



## Da_Frank (28. Mai 2009)

Hab doch gschriem das es noch nicht da ist, wennst mich zitiert hättst hättens alle sehen könn.


----------



## Overlocked (28. Mai 2009)

Nein, hast du nicht.


----------



## majorguns (28. Mai 2009)

Apokalypsos schrieb:


> Bei mir ists ein seeeehr altes Haus mit sog. Fehlböden (Holz, Lehm, Strohmatten, kein Witz)
> Da bröckelt schon mal der Putz wenn ich voll aufdrehe....


Ich wohne auch im Fachwerk Haus da sind die Böden auch aus Holz und dazwishen Lehm und Stroh da hört man schpn bei meinen Logitech X230 durchs ganze Haus wenn sie auf halber Lautstärkesind ^^, und bald kommt sogar ein Concept F


----------



## > Devil-X < (28. Mai 2009)

majorguns schrieb:


> Ich wohne auch im Fachwerk Haus da sind die Böden auch aus Holz und dazwishen Lehm und Stroh da hört man schpn bei meinen Logitech X230 durchs ganze Haus wenn sie auf halber Lautstärkesind ^^, und bald kommt sogar ein Concept F



Lol, was woll bei mir wäre, wenn ich in so einem Haus wohnen würde? Meine Klipsch brüllenbestimmt das Ganze Haus zusammen


----------



## Da_Frank (28. Mai 2009)

Overlocked schrieb:


> Nein, hast du nicht.



Dann zitier mich auch bitte, ich habe nämlich nichts anderes gesagt.


----------



## Overlocked (28. Mai 2009)

Entschuldigung, wurde gelöscht.


----------



## majorguns (28. Mai 2009)

Devil96 schrieb:


> Lol, was woll bei mir wäre, wenn ich in so einem Haus wohnen würde? Meine Klipsch brüllenbestimmt das Ganze Haus zusammen


Ein Glück nur das es bei mir meine Eltern relativ wenig interessiert nur abends darf es nicht mehr so laut sein sonst fliegt auch gern mal die Sicherung raus (Mutter>Sicherungskasten>*Zapp*>Alles Aus).
Und die Nachbarn hier auf dem Bauernhof störts eh nicht


----------



## Da_Frank (28. Mai 2009)

Ganz genau so wie bei mir


----------



## Dustin91 (28. Mai 2009)

Da_Frank schrieb:


> Hab doch gschriem das es noch nicht da ist, wennst mich zitiert hättst hättens alle sehen könn.





Overlocked schrieb:


> Nein, hast du nicht.


@ Overclocked:
Da muss ich einmal Da_Frank Recht geben.
Er hat geschrieben das es noch nicht da ist.

lg Dustin


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (29. Mai 2009)

das sind aber ungewöhnlich lange Lieferzeiten...wundert mich ein bisschen


----------



## Da_Frank (29. Mai 2009)

Ne echt, bis jetzt ist noch kein Packet gekommen.


----------



## > Devil-X < (29. Mai 2009)

Wahrscheinlich suchen die sich die Empfänger raus


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (29. Mai 2009)

was sagt denn die Sendungsnachverfolgung von DHL? oder hat Teufel noch gar nicht versendet?


----------



## Overlocked (29. Mai 2009)

Oder er hat noch gar nicht bestellt Das mit der Trackingnummer versuch ihn auch schon seit zwei seiten zu fragen...


----------



## Pokerclock (30. Mai 2009)

Ich bitte die Beteiligten, wenn es keine Neuigkeiten vom Threadersteller gibt, sich einfach hier nicht zu melden. So einfach ist das. Wenn das Paket ankommt, wird er sich wohl schon melden.


----------



## Dustin91 (18. Juni 2009)

Was ist hier los?
Das kann doch schon nicht mehr sein.
Immer noch nicht da?
Oder schon wieder zurückgeschickt?


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (18. Juni 2009)

er hat mal in nem anderen Thread vom CF geschwärmt...warum er sich hier nichtmehr meldet ist mir schleierhaft


----------



## maiggoh (18. Juni 2009)

Hab mich auch schon 2 oder 3 mal gewundert. Hmm war wohl nichts.


----------



## Da_Frank (19. Juni 2009)

Sorry leute, hab den Thread hier ganz vergessen.

Das Concept F wurde ungefähr zwei wochen nach der Bestllung geliefert. Nachdem es ankam, erstmal die Verwunderung warum das denn so ein rießen karton ist, der postpote hat schon geflucht Ausgepackt, und wow. ich finde der subwoofer schaut viel schöner aus als der des cempe. Von der größe sind die ja gleich. Nachdem ich mich wieder erhohlt hatte, machte ich mich ans aufstellen. Ich wollte es erst in meinem kleinen 20qm Zimmer probieren, um zu sehen wie die Leistung und Qualität in der von Teufel empohlenen Raumgröße ist. Also aufstellen, Kabel abschneiden, schön verlegen und anschließen. 30 Meter Kabel haben locker gereicht, hatte am Schluss noch ca 5 Meter Kabel übrig, habe fürs erste übrigens die Kabel von Teufel genommen, da ich das Set wegen der 3x klinke zu chinch adapter ja eh kaufen musste. PC an - und was höre ich, Stereosound aus den zwei vorderen Lautsprechern. Also ab zum Treiber, doch auch nach dem umstellen auf 5.1 kam kein Sound. Erstmal ein wenig rumgeforscht, neuen Treiber gezogen für die Soundkarte, und siehe da, es kamen aus allen Lautsprechern Töne. Gleich mal eine Runde COD4 gestartet und WOOOOOW^^ Hatte bisher ja nur mit Stereo Headsets und Lautsprechern, wie unglaublich realistisch und geil es sich anhört, wenn man von Sound umgeben ist, muss man einfach gehört haben. Ich glaube mein Skill ist um 100% gestiegen, die Ortung der Gegner ist wahnsinn. Nachdem die Runde fertig war, ich leider nur 2.  gings wieder ins Windows. Musikplayer angeschmissen, doch wieder nur Stereosound? nach ein wenig einstellungen, glaub upmix oder so heißt das, hörte ich dann doch auf allen Lautsprechern sound, zwar nur aufbereiteter Stereosound, aber auf allen Lautsprechern. Die Qualität ist wie ich finde super, aber vor allem fällt der Subwoofer mit seinen starken, knackigen Bässen, weswegen auch sehr schnell meine Eltern kamen und sich beschwerten. Leise hörn? Is nich ! Deswegen alles abgebaut, und hoch in Dachboden, welcher wie schon oft hier diskutiert, 100qm groß ist. Kabel mit 2,5er Durchschintt waren schon vorher verlegt, welche ich auch nutzte da die Teufel Kabel schon auf die Länge meines Zimmers zugeschnitten waren und außerdem nicht mal für zwei Lautsprecher von der länge her gereicht hätten. Als ich nun alle Lautsprecher aufgestellt hatte und Musik anmacht, hörte sich das gar nicht mehr so toll an  Den Bass hörte man fast gar nicht mehr, sobald man ein wenig vom Hörplatz wegging, und die Lautsprecher fingen auch an zu kratzen nachdem ich sie über Zimmerlautstärke einstellte. Deswegen mein Resultat: Für 20 qm und normal große Zimmer sehr zu empfehlen, da super Klang und Bass überwältigend, aber für größere Räume eindeutig zu klein das System, weswegen ich es auch nach einer Woche probehören wieder zurückgeschickt hatte. Ich bekam den vollen Preis zurück, leider wird das Kabelset nicht zurückgenommen, da es zerschnitten wurde, aber das war mir im vorhinein klar und ich legte es erst gar nicht bei. Es war eine gute Erfahrung und bis auf weiteres werde ich vorerst bei meinen 2.1 Regallautsprechern mit Tubesubwoofer bleiben, da etwas in der größen Region um mein 100qm Zimmer zu beschallen, jenseits von gut und böse im Preis liegt. Trotzdem hat mir der Thread hier sehr geholfen, da ich finde das das Concept F in der Preisklasse spitzenreiter ist und es vom Klang her noch etwas besser als das cempe meines Kollegen ist.

 Ich danke allen die mir meine Fragen beantwortet haben und mir mit Rat und Tat zur Seite standen.


----------



## > Devil-X < (19. Juni 2009)

Na siehste... so einfach geht das mit dem Zurückschicken  Bei deinem Zimmer wären Boxen mit hohem Wirkungsgrad am besten, wie meine Klipsch (Eigenwerbung ^^)


----------



## Da_Frank (19. Juni 2009)

Joa wenn Teufel eins hat - dann nen super Support^^ Klipsch wären mit sicherheit gut, aber hmm lass mich mal raten wieviel die gekostet haben


----------



## > Devil-X < (19. Juni 2009)

Da_Frank schrieb:


> Joa wenn Teufel eins hat - dann nen super Support^^ Klipsch wären mit sicherheit gut, aber hmm lass mich mal raten wieviel die gekostet haben



also als stereoset 750 €, für den Preis sind die aber auch echt gut. Einen Subwoofer brauch ich noch nicht, in Zimmerlautstärke hört man das 2 Etagen tiefer noch deutlich wummern.


----------



## Da_Frank (19. Juni 2009)

Der Preis sagt alles, hat nen guten Sound aber viel zu teuer für mich.


----------



## > Devil-X < (19. Juni 2009)

Da_Frank schrieb:


> Der Preis sagt alles, hat nen guten Sound aber viel zu teuer für mich.



Schade... naja du verdienst ja irgendwann dein eigenes Geld  achso, der Receiver kam auch noch mit  500 € dazu


----------



## Mad (19. Juni 2009)

In deinem Fall hilft sicherlich nur sparen um auch in dieser (Zimmer) Größenordnung was gescheites zu bekommen... 

Im Notfall einfach nochmals hier im Forum rühren...


----------



## Da_Frank (19. Juni 2009)

Joa habt mir ja schon sehr geholfen  Aber als Schüler hat man einfach nicht die Möglichkeit sich ne 700 Euro Anlage zu hohlen und glaub mir, 700 Euro zu sparen ist sehr schwer wenn man nebenbei noch nen pc hat, da bleibt nicht viel Geld


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (19. Juni 2009)

ich kenn das Problem...als Schüler ist sowas wirklich schwer zu finanzieren...mir hat dann der Zivildienst geholfen ^^ da hab ich mir dann meinen Traumrechner zusammengestellt und seitdem bleibt auch für andere Dinge Geld übrig


----------



## Fabian (19. Juni 2009)

Da sind wir wieder bei dem was wir angesprochen hatten.
Raum zu groß,zum Concept E Magnum Pe deines Kumpels,das ist nicht richtig eingestellt.
Hab hab zwischen F und E magnum keinen Unterschied gehört,pcgh auch nicht


----------



## Da_Frank (19. Juni 2009)

Vielleicht liegt das dran das sein PC Raum 4qm (mit dem CEMPE) groß ist und meiner 20qm (mit dem CF) und sich der Sound einfach besser ausbreiten kann?


----------



## Pokerclock (19. Juni 2009)

Klipsch gibt es auch günstiger. 

Die RF-51 oder die RB-81

Absolut Verstärkerfreundlich und dank Horn auch für größere Räume geeignet.


----------



## > Devil-X < (19. Juni 2009)

Pokerclock schrieb:


> Klipsch gibt es auch günstiger.
> 
> Die RF-51 oder die RB-81
> 
> Absolut Verstärkerfreundlich und dank Horn auch für größere Räume geeignet.



Mag sein, aber ein Standlautsprecher mit nur einem Tieftöner? Und der dann auch noch nur 5" groß?? Ich weiß ja nicht... Da hilft echt nur sparen. Wenn ich keine Ausbildung machen würde, hätte ich mir das nie träumen lassen, eine PS 3, nen neuen TV, die 1200 € anlage zu haben. Als Schüler überdimensional und nahezu unmöglich, ich kenn das ^^.


----------



## Da_Frank (19. Juni 2009)

Als was machst du Ausbildung bei welcher Firma?


----------



## Pokerclock (20. Juni 2009)

Devil96 schrieb:


> Mag sein, aber ein Standlautsprecher mit nur einem Tieftöner? Und der dann auch noch nur 5" groß?? Ich weiß ja nicht... Da hilft echt nur sparen.



Das Hauptaugenmerk sollte auch lieber auf die RB-81 gerichtet sein. Denn da steckt die gleiche Technik drin, wie den großen RF-81/82. Nur etwas kompakter und günstiger.

Geht fast genauso laut und zumindest in den Höhen genauso detailliert (weil gleiche Technik), was bei einem Raum von 100m² nicht zu verachten ist. Vier davon kosten übrigens kaum mehr als 800 € (wenn man im Fachhandel kauft und handelt).

Das ist ein wirklicher Tipp für große Räume, aber möglichst günstig.

https://www.klipsch.com/na-en/products/rb-81-specifications/


----------



## Da_Frank (20. Juni 2009)

Mein Absulutes max liegt nunmal bei 300 Euro, für was größeres müsste ich das ein oder andere Jahr noch sparen.


----------



## Pokerclock (20. Juni 2009)

Lautsprecher hast du mindestens 5+ Jahre.

Da sollte man am wenigsten sparen. Wenn du eben ein Jahr sparen musst, dann ist das so. Diese Erfahrung muss ich im Moment auch bei mir machen. Im Nachhinein bist du froh, es gemacht zu haben.


----------



## > Devil-X < (20. Juni 2009)

Da_Frank schrieb:


> Als was machst du Ausbildung bei welcher Firma?



Bin elektroniker für Betriebstechnik bei Siemens... 

@pokerclock: Das sind natürlich alternativen, aber so gesehen besitzen sie wenig volumen und die gehen auch nicht gerade tief, stell mal bei 100 m² einen Subwoofer auf... 
Als Empfehlung meinerseits wären das die RF 62, auch gute Dinger


----------



## Da_Frank (20. Juni 2009)

Elektroniker... will ich nach der Schule auch machen, allerdings bei Bosch. Dann hab ich auch so viel Kohle... allerdings scheint es keine gute alternative für mein jetziges Budget zu geben oder?


----------



## Pokerclock (20. Juni 2009)

Devil96 schrieb:


> @pokerclock: Das sind natürlich alternativen, aber so gesehen besitzen sie wenig volumen und die gehen auch nicht gerade tief, stell mal bei 100 m² einen Subwoofer auf...
> Als Empfehlung meinerseits wären das die RF 62, auch gute Dinger



Musik besteht aus etwas mehr als Tiefbass. Wer dort die Präferenzen setzt, kann gleich zum nächsten Conrad gehen und sich für 50 € Partyboxen kaufen. Muss jeder für sich selbst entscheiden.


----------



## Da_Frank (20. Juni 2009)

die RF-62 sind zwei Standlautsprecher und kosten ca. 1000 Euro?


----------



## Overlocked (23. Juni 2009)

Ja, so siehts aus. Die machen ordentlich Wumms.


----------



## > Devil-X < (23. Juni 2009)

Pokerclock schrieb:


> Musik besteht aus etwas mehr als Tiefbass. Wer dort die Präferenzen setzt, kann gleich zum nächsten Conrad gehen und sich für 50 € Partyboxen kaufen. Muss jeder für sich selbst entscheiden.



Blöd bin ich nicht


----------



## Da_Frank (24. Juni 2009)

mensch versteht doch^^ Ich hab keine 1000 und werde sie frühestens in der ausbilung verdienen wenn ich in einem jahr elektroniker anfang... bis dahin hätt ich aber auch gern was anständiges


----------



## Pokerclock (24. Juni 2009)

Vielleicht hast du ja 600 €. Dann kannst du dir zwei davon leisten.

PC Games Hardware Preisvergleich: Canton GLE 490 Standlautsprecher Stück (versch. Farben)

Die hab ich nämlich auch.

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/h...-test-hifi-lautsprecher-canton-gle-490-a.html

Ich könnte mir gut vorstellen, dass zwei davon mit 100m² fertig werden. Wenn nicht, schick sie wieder zurück.


----------



## > Devil-X < (24. Juni 2009)

@pokerclock: er hat hat ja nicht so viel, schreibt er ja die ganze Zeit...

Zudem wären die Klipsch nicht nur wegen dem Wirkungsgrad die wahrscheinlich bessere Wahl.


----------



## Pokerclock (24. Juni 2009)

Er hat es doch selbst gehört, dass er mit den Satelliten Systemen nicht weit kommt. Für mehr, braucht es einfach mehr. Außer man geht zum Conrad, was wohl auch keine Alternative ist. 

Mir fällt dann auf die Schnelle nur noch der Gebrauchthandel ein. Vielleicht gebrauchte Magnat oder Canton Serien. Sollte es doch mit Sicherheit vier für unter 500€ geben. 

Übrigens wird der Wirkungsgrad (was bei Lautsprechern ohnehin der falsche Begriff ist) erst interessant bei schwachen Verstärkern, wenn er denn einen solchen hat. Für unverzerrte Maximallautstärken (und wie der LS dabei spielt) oder zumindest für höhere Lautstärken sagt er nix aus. Und da sag ich einfach mal, dass die Canton für die Preisklasse ganz oben dabei ist.


----------



## > Devil-X < (24. Juni 2009)

Pokerclock schrieb:


> Er hat es doch selbst gehört, dass er mit den Satelliten Systemen nicht weit kommt. Für mehr, braucht es einfach mehr. Außer man geht zum Conrad, was wohl auch keine Alternative ist.
> 
> Mir fällt dann auf die Schnelle nur noch der Gebrauchthandel ein. Vielleicht gebrauchte Magnat oder Canton Serien. Sollte es doch mit Sicherheit vier für unter 500€ geben.
> 
> Übrigens wird der Wirkungsgrad (was bei Lautsprechern ohnehin der falsche Begriff ist) erst interessant bei schwachen Verstärkern, wenn er denn einen solchen hat. Für unverzerrte Maximallautstärken (und wie der LS dabei spielt) oder zumindest für höhere Lautstärken sagt er nix aus. Und da sag ich einfach mal, dass die Canton für die Preisklasse ganz oben dabei ist.



Zum letzteren: Is Klar, das dere Wert nix darüber aussagt, hab ich auch nicht behauptet. Hast du schon mal die Klipsch gehört?? Ich deine Canton noch nicht. Sozusagen lässt sich folgendes Fazit ziehen: für dynamik und Spielfreude die Klipsch, für Neutralität die Canton.


----------



## Pokerclock (24. Juni 2009)

Mein Tipp bleibt der Gebrauchtwarenhandel. Das Problem wird sein vier halbwegs gleichwertige LS zu bekommen mit halbwegs gleichem Alter.

Magnat Monitor 880 oder 1000
Wharfedale Vardus VR-200 oder VR300
KEF Coda 90
Heco Victa 500

oder kompakt

Wharfedale Crystal 2-10
KEF Cresta 1 oder 10
Magnat Monitor 220
HECO Victa 300

oder sparen

oder zum Conrad gehen und Gehör wegpusten lassen

mehr Tipps fallen mir bei Leibe nicht mehr ein.


----------



## Da_Frank (26. Juni 2009)

Auf neue werd ich bei den Preisen wohl verzichten müssen.
Also meint ihr, 4 gebrauchte Lautsprecher mit einem guten Verstärker machen genauso viel her?


----------



## > Devil-X < (26. Juni 2009)

Da_Frank schrieb:


> Auf neue werd ich bei den Preisen wohl verzichten müssen.
> Also meint ihr, 4 gebrauchte Lautsprecher mit einem guten Verstärker machen genauso viel her?



Der Verstärker sollte erstmal Nebensache sein, hattest du von deinem Vater nicht einen?? der dürfte eventeull auch erstmal gehen. Denk dran, die LS machen die Musik, also hör sie dir möglichst an, auch wenn sie gebraucht sind.


----------



## Da_Frank (26. Juni 2009)

Der Receiver hat so seinen eigenen willen, also die vorderen lautsprecher sind viel lauter als die hinteren, ich hoffe aber das ist eine einstellungssache. also ok, dann brauch ich noch 4 lautsprecher.


----------



## WaldemarE (30. Juni 2009)

ich klinke mich mal kurz mit rein und frage euch mal, gibt es das Concept F überhaupt noch zu kaufen finde es nirgends


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (30. Juni 2009)

Leider nein, das hat Teufel (warum auch immer) aus dem Programm genommen.


----------



## JOJO (30. Juni 2009)

Kumpel hat sich einer der letzten F gekauft, wegen der Anschlussmöglichkeiten. Dafür hat er keine SUB 180 Grad Umkehr. Ergo, irgendetwas fehlt immer.

Habe meine  E 400 nur am PC laufen. Muss nicht einen DVD, oder anderes Abspielzeug dran betreiben. Brauche also nix, was noch den MP3 Player abspielt, zumal die MP3 Datein eh auf der HDD liegen, die ich gerade höre


----------



## WaldemarE (30. Juni 2009)

da ich jetzt keinen neuen thread auf machen will habe ich ma ne frage, ich will mir jetzt ein teufel soundsystem zu legen, nun weis ich nicht was. 

TEUFEL Concept E Magnum Power Edition mit der Decoderstation3
oder
TEUFEL Kompakt 30 mit Decoderstation3

nun ist meine frage wie ist das Kompakt 30 eigentlich? 

P.S.: soll alles B-Ware sein


----------



## JOJO (30. Juni 2009)

Compact erklärt sich auf Teufel.de. Wenn Du nicht vorhast ellenlange Geräte an der Teufel zu betreíben, brauchst Dú die Decoder Statuion nicht!


----------



## WaldemarE (30. Juni 2009)

will ne Xbox360 und ne PS3 dran machen


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (1. Juli 2009)

wenn du Xbox und PS3 dran anschließen willst empfiehlt sich ne Decoderstation auf jeden Fall...ich würd allerdings die Decoderstation5 nehmen, hat unter anderem den optischen Ausgang hinten was mMn viel praktischer ist, als das Ding vorn dran zu haben. Das Kompakt 30 hat nur eine Endstufe für den Subwoofer, die Satelliten müssen extra von einem Verstärker gespeist werden. Das CEMPE hat dagegen 6 Endstufen, also für jeden Kanal eine und du brauchst keinen extra Verstärker.


----------



## WaldemarE (1. Juli 2009)

wie lange dauert es eigentlich bis die ware von teufel ankommt????


----------



## Mad (1. Juli 2009)

Ein paar Tage. Du kannst "Da_Frank" fragen. Der hat sich erst was bestellt...


----------



## Da_Frank (1. Juli 2009)

Mir haben alle gesagt es dauert 2-3 Tage, aber mein Teufel war erst nach zwei Wochen da. Mir hat das nichts ausgemacht, also wenn du ein wenig warten kannst ist Teufel echt spitze.


----------



## WaldemarE (1. Juli 2009)

was hast du dir denn bestellt???


----------



## Da_Frank (1. Juli 2009)

Les dir doch den Thread hier durch? Da wird doch alles behhandelt, welches System welche stärken und schwächen hat. Dann würdest du auch lesen dass ich mir ein concept f gekauft hab.


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (1. Juli 2009)

Das es bei Da_Frank so lange gedauert hat ist aber nicht der Normalfall. Ich hatte mir Anfang Mai ein Concept E 300 bestellt, das war innerhalb einer Woche da, Samstags bestellt, Donnerstags geliefert. Vor zwei Woche hab ich dann noch Standfüße bei Teufel bestellt, die waren ebenfalls innerhalb einer Woche da, montags bestellt und freitags geliefert. Aber es kommt eben immer drauf an was du bestellst und ob sie das noch auf Lager haben....


----------



## Dustin91 (1. Juli 2009)

Mir haben sie gesagt, dass damals mein System am 7. August kommen würde.
Am 28. Juli war es schon da.
Teufel ist eigtl. recht zügig mit dem Versand.


----------



## WaldemarE (1. Juli 2009)

ich glaube da_frank musste solange drauf warten da es woll eines der letzten Concept F war.
würd ich auch gerene haben, muss mich wohl mit dem CEMPE begnügen da es die net mehr gibt


----------



## Da_Frank (1. Juli 2009)

so viel schlechter ist das concept f nicht, hat nur keine bandpass lautsprecher sonst ist doch alles gleich. nimm doch das cem als b-ware dann kriegst du es nochmal 20 euro günstiger.


----------



## Overlocked (1. Juli 2009)

Ja, wäre ne Alternative. Aber beim Concept EMPE musst du auf einige Anschlüsse, wie 3,5mm Klinke usw. verzichten...


----------



## Da_Frank (1. Juli 2009)

über adapter ist alles machbar


----------



## Overlocked (1. Juli 2009)

Ja, wenn du ne Decodersation hat. Ich habe noch keinen Adapter gesehen, der 3x2  Klinke und dann 3x Klinke in 1x Klinke umwandelt^^


----------



## Da_Frank (2. Juli 2009)

Ne meinte schon über die Decoderstation... hab mich wohl im Wort geirrt


----------



## Overlocked (2. Juli 2009)

Ja, aber die kostet sehr viel mehr extra^^


----------



## WaldemarE (2. Juli 2009)

ich bekomme jetzt den onkyo verstärker von meinen bruder da spar ich schonmal 100€ frag mich nur ob der was taugt da das noch mark zeiten waren wo er sich denn geholt hat


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (2. Juli 2009)

HiFi-Komponenten veralten nicht so wie Computerhardware. Wenn das Ding keine Macken hat ist es ein Spitzengerät. HiFi-Elektronik von vor 20 Jahren kann genauso gut klingen wie neue Modelle.


----------



## Da_Frank (2. Juli 2009)

Also ich finde schon das es sich lohnt, sich einen Receiver oder eine Decoderstation zu hohlen. Hört sich einfach nochmal ein stück besser an.


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (2. Juli 2009)

Ein hochwertiger Receiver klingt auf jeden Fall nochmal besser als ne Soundkarte, vorausgesetzt man schließt ihn digital an den PC an. Wie die D/A-Wandler der Decoderstation klingen weiß ich leider nicht.


----------



## > Devil-X < (2. Juli 2009)

Ein Receiver klingt nicht... das ist zu 99% pure Einbildung.


----------



## WaldemarE (2. Juli 2009)

mir fällt da gerade was ein die X-FI titanium hat dich digi in und out oder kann ich mir nicht einfach die karte kaufen und dann die ps oder x360 dran schließen geht das??? da ich ja so oder so ne titanium kaufen will


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (2. Juli 2009)

Devil96 schrieb:


> Ein Receiver klingt nicht... das ist zu 99% pure Einbildung.



Die Verstärkereinheit des Receivers klingt nicht  Die D/A-Wandler des Receivers haben aber schon (teils deutlich) Einfluss auf den Klang


----------



## Overlocked (2. Juli 2009)

Ja, so einiges. Das ist keine Einbildung sowas zu sagen ist einfach nur dumm Die D/A Wandler auf der Decoderstation sind schlecht. Das Signal kommt extrem leise an und man hat nicht viel Freude an der Qualität.


----------



## Da_Frank (2. Juli 2009)

Also ich hab nen deutlichen unterschied gemerkt zwischen dem eingebauten Verstärker beim Concept F und einem Denon Receiver.


----------



## > Devil-X < (2. Juli 2009)

...Weil du die Einstellung hörst, nichts weiter. Es sei denn, Denon baut so wie Bose () digitale EQ´s ein, welche sich nicht abschalten lassen.


----------



## rocc (3. Juli 2009)

Ot! :p


----------



## Overlocked (3. Juli 2009)

Wenn du dich alleine mit der Materie der Receiver auseinander setzt, dann weißt du das keine Veränderungen Schwachsinn sind...


----------



## > Devil-X < (3. Juli 2009)

Overlocked schrieb:


> Wenn du dich alleine mit der Materie der Receiver auseinander setzt, dann weißt du das keine Veränderungen Schwachsinn sind...



Schwachsinn ist das nicht. Wenn man einen Receiver einmessen lässt, ändert er den EQ, also ändert sich der Klang meistens (positiv). Auch wenn man die Wandler berücksichtigt, ändert sich der Sound nur marginal... Ein Receiver ist keine Soka, welche Klänge ,,erzeugen" muss, sondern er bekommt die Signale und verstärkt diese nur, auch wenn er z.B. von Digital auf analog wandelt... Dass man keinen Unterschied hört, hab ich nie behauptet, ein kleinber Dynamiksprung ist auch möglich, aber wie geschrieben: marginal. Deswegen sind Zeitungen sinnfrei, welche Receivern als Beispile ein ,,natürliches " Auftreten attestieren.


----------



## rocc (3. Juli 2009)

oh, warum hab dieses niemalsendenwollende Thema nur "abonniert"? 
also ich hab bis jetzt bei dem concept e magnum pe nur eines nicht verstanden:
warum hat mein cousin(auch cempe) andere, also noch unten hin spitz zulaufende standfüße am woofer? Kann nicht endlich mal für eine baureihe alles gleich sein?


----------



## Da_Frank (3. Juli 2009)

die schauen doch besser aus, ist doch gut?


----------



## WaldemarE (3. Juli 2009)

Diese vier Kegel sorgen für eine wirksame Entkoppelung vom Fussboden und somit eine Straffung der tieffrequenten Wiedergabe. kann man bei teufel nachlesen!


----------



## rocc (3. Juli 2009)

@Da_Frank:  na die schauen vllt besser aus aber ich hab die net.
@WaldemarE:  (will nicht unhöflich wirken, aber) das war mir nichts neues.  Aber wenn nach unten hin spitzzulaufende füßchen doch besser entkoppeln, warum machen sie es dann nicht bei allen serien des cempe? Da hat doch irgendjmd nicht mitgedacht, wenn erst später das design(des klanges wegen) geändert wird. *grummel*


----------



## WaldemarE (3. Juli 2009)

es wird doch immer und überall weiterentwickelt. z.B.: wie beim auto (facelift) du kannst dann ja auch nicht sagen wieso haben die es nicht gleich so gemacht.

hab da noch ne frage gibt es denn keine andere möglichkeit das concept f mehr zu bekommen als bei ebay????


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (3. Juli 2009)

Leider nicht, Teufel liefert ausschließlich im Direktversand, also ohne Zwischenhändler, deshalb wirst du es auch nirgendwo anders bekommen. Bleibt also nur Privatverkauf z.B. über eBay


----------



## Overlocked (3. Juli 2009)

@devil Aber alleine beim eigentlichen Verstärken können die Signale verfälscht/verschlechter etc. werden und das ist die Aufgabe eines guten Receivers das Signal von einer Quelle so "original" wie möglich weiterzuleiten. Und somit wird bei schlechten Receivern der Klang verfälscht/verschlechter und im Gegensatz zu guten Receivern kann man dann hier sehr wohl einen Unterschied hören! Und das ist mit "natürlich" gemeint. Je näher am Original, desto besser!


----------



## Stormbringer (3. Juli 2009)

sagt mal leute, ist eigentlich die 10% rabatt aktion von teufel bekannt?
ich hab mal gesucht, aber nix gefunden...
Teufel Rabatt-Coupon - 10% auf alle Lautsprecher | Blu-ray Filme


----------



## Dustin91 (3. Juli 2009)

Da ist ein Link auf die Teufel-HP, da kannst deinen Code generieren lassen, oder versteh ich das etwa falsch?


----------



## Stormbringer (3. Juli 2009)

ja, hihi... wie alt das wohl sein mag?

ach nee.... das scheint aktuell zu sein...


----------



## Dustin91 (3. Juli 2009)

Kein Plan, aber ich hab zumindest jetzt nen Coupon (einen Code)


----------



## WaldemarE (3. Juli 2009)

hä bei mir kommt immer "Bad Request (Request Header Too Long)"
will auch haben


----------



## Stormbringer (3. Juli 2009)

WaldemarE schrieb:


> hä bei mir kommt immer "Bad Request (Request Header Too Long)"
> will auch haben



geht bei mir nur mit dem IE.
hab übrigens gersade was bestellt... mit 10% rabatt auf alles.


----------



## WaldemarE (3. Juli 2009)

was denn wenn man fragen darf


----------



## Stormbringer (3. Juli 2009)

motiv 2 und ein bisschen schnickschnack (wandhalter und schallpegelschätzeisen).


----------



## Dustin91 (3. Juli 2009)

Komisch, bei mir geht es mit FF 3.5.
Hab leider schon ein Soundsystem, somit ist der Code für mich wertlos


----------



## Stormbringer (3. Juli 2009)

ja, bei mir auch mit ff3.5+ietab. 
der sub meines CE ist gerade verreckt... da kommt das gerade recht.


----------



## WaldemarE (3. Juli 2009)

was würdet ihr nehmen das CEMPE mit decoderstation oder nur das CE300
schei... Kurzarbeit


----------



## Stormbringer (3. Juli 2009)

entscheide selbst ob du die decoderstation brauchst (wegen den eingängen).

das cempe ist zumindest eine ausgereift wahl... das ce300 scheint so ein paar problemchen zu haben (rauschen, stand by).


----------



## WaldemarE (3. Juli 2009)

ach ich werfe ne münze und guck dan was da drauf steht falls es de cempe wird noch ne frage würdet ihr b-ware nehmen die decoder station ja aber was ist mit den lautsprechern mag halt keine krazer und bei schwarz sieht man das so schnell?


----------



## Da_Frank (3. Juli 2009)

Mit dem Teufel System machst du auf jeden Fall nichts falsch. Und selbst bei B-Ware sind normal keine Gebrauchsspuren vorhanden und wenn nur kleinere.


----------



## Da_Frank (8. Juli 2009)

Und was gefunden Waldemar?


----------



## WaldemarE (8. Juli 2009)

hab mir am sonntag das cempe bei teufel bestellt dann kam kam ne mail wo drin stand das ich 8 wochen drauf warten müsse. am dienstag habe ich ein super angebot im luxx gesehen die bestellung storniert und das neu im luxx bestellt.


----------



## Da_Frank (8. Juli 2009)

schaut her^^ hier ist das lebende beispiel dafür das meine 2 wochen lieferzeit keine ausnahme waren. Mit dem Concept E Magnum PE machst du garantiert nichts falsch.


----------



## Stormbringer (9. Juli 2009)

schickt teufel eigentlich eine versandbestätigung?


----------



## WaldemarE (9. Juli 2009)

ja machen die aber voher schicken die ne auftragsbestätigung


----------



## Da_Frank (24. August 2009)

Ich grab den Thread einfach nochmal aus und frag was aus Waldemars soundsystem geworden ist^^


----------

